# Computers



## Naruto (Nov 20, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

Welcome to PC land, enjoy your stay


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 20, 2013)

that was years ago. Caused some problems, so they went with 2K


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 20, 2013)

so yeah, can I make new thread?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 20, 2013)

Too late.



//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 20, 2013)

in the football and floor 2 section we usually trash these automated threads and make new ones. That's why I ask.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 20, 2013)

Another convo in the PC section? Never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 20, 2013)

Valve has updated their sessions for Steam Dev Days



seems like they're really going all out on VR. cool

also, they've been updating their In-home streaming group: Link removed


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 22, 2013)

this has been coming :/ RIP id

Hopefully he and OR will achieve nice things


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2013)

Well, shit.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 22, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> this has been coming :/ RIP id
> 
> Hopefully he and OR will achieve nice things



Hate to say it, but with Carmack gone, id software might as well quit too. They haven't been doing well (compared to their quake days anyway) and the only reason to be even remotely curious in whatever they put out now is because Carmack is a legend.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 22, 2013)

In completly unrelated news, I've gotten my hands on Retrovirus for next to nothing. Will make a video on it. It's... fun in an adorable way. "Awww, it's trying to be Descent 3...". I'm not saying it's pathetic or bad, nononononono, it's cool but not quite where it wanted to be. But hey, I've only played for like 20 minutes. 


Naruto said:


> Hate to say it, but with Carmack gone, id software might as well quit too. They haven't been doing well (compared to their quake days anyway) and the only reason to be even remotely curious in whatever they put out now is because Carmack is a legend.


What has Id made recently anyway? RAGE? Well, that was a great game. Ending sucked cock, but the rest of it was great and I loved it, but hardly a blockbuster title.

Other than that I can only think of Doom 3 BFG, which is inferior to original Doom 3, by the way. Even with Carmack they were insignificant for years now.

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2013)

Carmack loves experimenting with graphics. It's the center point of his life and I'm not surprised about what he's working on now. If he feels like he can be part of a great advance in graphics, then he'll pour his life blood into it.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 23, 2013)

oh wow didn't know winamp is ending. Still using it.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 23, 2013)

Epic is also in a weird state btw. Sweeney and Rein are still there, but the company seems to be more about engine licensing than games.

I miss the good old times with Q3 vs UT99 - idTech vs UE...

also look at what Raven or Monolith have become with the former being relegated to CoD map packs and the latter being a shell of its former self

3D Realms is also past their prime

it's like only Valve are left from those glory times, but they also have their priorities elsewhere atm

: /


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2013)

Aw man, Raven... if only we got something as good as Jedi Knight 2 + JA again... I even enjoyed 2009's Wolfenstein.

Monolith won my heart with NOLF, Fear and AvP2.  

But it's like the last console gen ruined a lot of developers...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah. We were stuck with FPS evolution for the longest time because of the consoles.



//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 24, 2013)

now I know what the large pixel collider is

alleged stats for the 3 extra mons

oh dear


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 24, 2013)

Holy fucking shit! This thing will need a small power plant to work

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Aw man, Raven... if only we got something as good as Jedi Knight 2 + JA again... I even enjoyed 2009's Wolfenstein.
> 
> Monolith won my heart with NOLF, Fear and AvP2.
> 
> But it's like the last console gen ruined a lot of developers...



2004/5 were amazing fucking years for FPSes. Half Life 2, FEAR, Farcry, Doom 3 back when developers were really fucking nailing PC technology for enhancing the game's quality which then went all to shit when they started catering to consoles hardware (And its limitations) and emulating successful mainstream console FPSes like Halo and CoD. With the very rare exception, we mostly get "meh" results when it comes to the genre, I'm only playing old shit nowadays.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 25, 2013)

I'll be replaying RAGE... got the game extension DLC and some new missions. 

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Nov 25, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> and emulating successful mainstream console FPSes like Halo *and CoD*



Pretty sure CoD was a PC game before it was a console game. I seem to remember everyone in my class switching from Medal of Honor to Call of Duty.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 25, 2013)

CoD became a console franchise with it's third title.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah, I think it was with CoD2 that the franchise got hype on consoles when it was a launch title on the 360. Up to that point it was on PC only.

Of course that doesn't take away from the fact that devs started to ape it after MW came out. And of course here we are now where shooters are either CoD wannabes, hybrids/mashups or Serious Sam successors...


----------



## Nello (Nov 25, 2013)

What's everyones opinion on the steam machines coming next year? 
Considering how you can build it as you like and the OS it runs it's basically a gaming PC for the living room.


Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah. We were stuck with FPS evolution for the longest time because of the consoles.
> 
> 
> 
> //HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 25, 2013)

Well, contrary to the majority's opinion I think they will find their market, of course not in a huge mainstream way, but it will give people options, whether it's a small streaming box or a bigger performance box. Of course If I wanted to I could probably build a more capable machine for a cheaper price than what the OEMs will offer, but some people don't like to put up with that. Does Alienware do well? Anyway, this is a long term plan by Valve, so we can't really judge it right now. Can't wait for beta impressions.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 25, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Pretty sure CoD was a PC game before it was a console game. I seem to remember everyone in my class switching from Medal of Honor to Call of Duty.



Those were the times when Call of Duty was a geeky little niche PC franchise about World War 2, before transforming into the modern, marketed bloated, production line made, dudebro console juggernaut that it eventually became with Modern Warfare. Ghost was released on fucking everything and the definite version isn't even PC.



αshɘs said:


> Well, contrary to the majority's opinion I think they will find their market, of course not in a huge mainstream way, but it will give people options, whether it's a small streaming box or a bigger performance box. Of course If I wanted to I could probably build a more capable machine for a cheaper price than what the OEMs will offer, but some people don't like to put up with that. Does Alienware do well? *Anyway, this is a long term plan by Valve, so we can't really judge it right now. Can't wait for beta impressions.*



Pretty much. My guess is that Valve is going to treat this as they did with Steam and slowly work on the what people like and what they dislike, it's gonna be a slow process if it's ever going to be a successful venture. People are going to judge it straight away from the initial impressions, of course.

Heh, anything about Half Life 3? No? Okay, then.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 25, 2013)

so, the autumn sale will more then likely start this week


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 27, 2013)

oh god :rofl


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 27, 2013)

with the steam sale in reachable site GMG will also be doing their own


----------



## Bioness (Nov 29, 2013)

New Computer get 


*Spoiler*: __ 







Case	AZZA Atlas Gaming Case - Black
Processor	Intel? Core? i7-4770 Processor
Memory	16 GB [8 GB x2] DDR3-1600 Memory Module
Video Card	 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 - 2GB - Single Card
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3
Power Supply	Enermax LEPA MaxBron 1000W
Hard Drive	2 TB HARD DRIVE -- 64M Cache, 7200rpm, 6.0Gb/s
Operating System	Windows 8.1 Pro


----------



## Zaru (Nov 29, 2013)

How much did that set you back?

And isn't 1000W a bit too much?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 29, 2013)

There was a special on power supplies, I initially just wanted 800W in case of future expansions but found the 1000W cheaper.

I've also had many problems with my computers in the past and one of the main things was the power supply possibly being too weak.

As for how much it set me back, well I do tend to go overboard and right now any computer with similar stats would be an improvement as my current computer has a tendency to shut itself down during high CPU usage. I tested this recently by playing Skyrim and lasted 2 minutes before the computer shut down. I don't even want to play any games on my computer because of how bad it is.

There were other things I didn't include in my post, but the rig is costing me about $1,100.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 29, 2013)

Bioness said:


> New Computer get
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


This is one of the moments when I wish I wasn't broke. Also, remove Windows 8 and install W7.

//HbS


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 29, 2013)

Need advice on good pc games bundles

from highest to cheapest

go


----------



## Bioness (Nov 29, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> This is one of the moments when I wish I wasn't broke. Also, remove Windows 8 and install W7.
> 
> //HbS



I never look back, Windows 8.1 improved most of the problems of Windows 8 and eventually I would have to change over anyway.



Speedy Jag. said:


> Need advice on good pc games bundles
> 
> from highest to cheapest
> 
> go



Check Steam for their sales.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 29, 2013)

Well, W8 doesn't run some games I love, and even Microsoft admitted it's a prototype OS, not a full blown product like W7 or XP.

//HbS


----------



## Bioness (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm pretty sure all the games I'm interested in are compatible with Windows 8.1, so that's not a concern of mine.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 1, 2013)

//HbS


----------



## Bioness (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 1, 2013)

Aren't we all glad games makers didn't go for Mac? 

(excluding iPhone iOS in mobiles)


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 2, 2013)

Link removed

*My Steam Profile* _(from SteamDB)_



*Worth:* $1178.23

*Games owned:* 92

*Games not played:* 36

*Percentage:* 39%

*Hours spent:* 541.1h


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 2, 2013)

*My Steam Profile* _(from SteamDB)_

*Worth:* 3137,78€
*Games owned:* 253
*Games not played:* 65
*Percentage:* 26%
*Hours spent:* 2,845.1h

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 2, 2013)

lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2013)

I was never sure if that's supposed to be Game of Thrones Gaben.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 4, 2013)

hahaha


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 5, 2013)

FFVIII is out on steam


----------



## Zaru (Dec 5, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> SteamDB
> 
> *My Steam Profile* _(from SteamDB)_
> 
> ...



Neat



*Worth:* $3129.95

*Games owned:* 232

*Games not played:* 102

*Percentage:* 44%

*Hours spent:* 1,672.3h


----------



## Naruto (Dec 5, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Neat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's mine 


*Games owned*: 355

*Games not played*: 96 (27%)

*Hours spent*: 2,660.3h

*Account worth*: $3758.28


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2013)

Man, Risk of Rain is actually pretty fucking fun,


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 6, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> *Games owned*: 355
> ...


Hah, you've got only 56$ more worth of games 

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 6, 2013)

Steam VGX promo:


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 8, 2013)

Broken Age is shaping up really nicely.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Dec 9, 2013)

Man, they trust people a lot.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 9, 2013)

from their site plus FAQ


----------



## Hellion (Dec 10, 2013)

I am planning on building my own gaming PC, what type of processor should I buy.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2013)

Hellion said:


> I am planning on building my own gaming PC, what type of processor should I buy.





Unrelated:


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 11, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnZYMrWI4BI[/youtube]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 12, 2013)

Since it's on sale now, here's a video for *Retrovirus*
[youtube]1zY43Am_eHA[/youtube]


Recording this has been a nightmare, I couldn't use FRAPS, and 7 hours of footage later I discovered that Bandicam used a codec Sony Vegas couldn't recognize. I ended up recording recorded videos from a media player 

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 12, 2013)

lol. Good video. Haven't played a game like that since...Descent. Or was that Forsaken? hmm


G-Sync reviews





also it looks like CliffyB is making an arena shooter for PC? hmm


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 12, 2013)

I thought CB divorced PC in a very rude way, something about it being the "past of gaming, not the future"? Or am I confusing him with some other famous shooter man?

And thanks  I forgot to tune down my voice, though

edit:
I got Comanche 3 running on Windows 7 64-bit natively 

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 16, 2013)

no new weekly deals on steam

which can only mean one thing


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 17, 2013)

damn, early access titles dominating the steam sale charts


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 17, 2013)

Steam sale will come on 19th. 

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Dec 17, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> damn, early access titles dominating the steam sale charts



Well there are no real big hitters in the list right now, although it's nice to see the early access thing going strong.

Getting early community feedback and letting early supporters access your game before release is a great change development. I doubt it will make it to consoles though, since early versions tend to be highly unoptimized which might be problematic for a closed system.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 17, 2013)

G-Sync demo:


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 18, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Well there are no real big hitters in the list right now, although it's nice to see the early access thing going strong.
> 
> Getting early community feedback and letting early supporters access your game before release is a great change development. I doubt it will make it to consoles though, since early versions tend to be highly unoptimized which might be problematic for a closed system.


On current policy, Early Access will never make it to consoles. Each game patch/update costs a couple grand or more. One company I spoke to while writing my paper on digital distribution said it cost them more than 10 grand for a medium-sized patch on Xbox LIVE Arcade.

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Dec 18, 2013)

But does that still apply to Sony's systems and the Xbox One?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 18, 2013)

Probably. It might get cheaper, but not much. Patching a game on a console on a regular basis is a pain in the ass. They have to ask Microsoft/Sony every time, and draw up a deal.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Sony and MS said this changed?  I recall there was a thread on neogaf and people made a big deal out of it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 18, 2013)

It's possible. I don't remember. Still, I doubt it's as convenient as Steam. 

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Dec 18, 2013)

B-But the power of the cloud!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 18, 2013)

What is.... c_loud gaming_?

... it's been years and we still don't know. IMHO, we're not ready for the cloud. It's not safe, not faster, not convenient. It's only good for file storage.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thILxw6wBJE[/youtube]

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 19, 2013)

shiiiiieeeeet


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 19, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> shiiiiieeeeet


I'm sorry, but this is necessary. The reason for regions is because different regions have a different amount of wealth, and this is why in some regions games just have to be cheaper for people to buy ANY copies. However, many people in rich countries take advantage of that and buy games in poorest regions. Most popular region was India. Remember the EA scandal? They decided to treat everyone equally, and guys in India got shafted so hard, the gamers there basicly had to choose between paying their rent or buying a single game. 

These region locks are there to protect the publishers from abusing the system. Whine all you want about consumer laws etc, but most of the world actually benefits from this system. Most people can't afford multiple games a month, I can buy like one triple A title and I'm done. And I'm pretty far from what goes as "poor" in my country, and my country is much wealthier per capita than guys to the east.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 20, 2013)

what's hilarious is that with Steam, a lot of time the US version is the cheaper due to the 1:1 Euro-dollar conversion


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 20, 2013)

That's just Steam being stupid.

edit:
FF VII ON STEAM HAS _CLOUD_ SAVES

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm playing 'I Am Alive'. I am amazed... I'll make a video once I beat the game... if you're interested in this game, please wait for it...

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas fellow PC brethren.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 25, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> That's just Steam being stupid.
> 
> edit:
> FF VII ON STEAM HAS _CLOUD_ SAVES
> ...



 Good one


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 25, 2013)

Can't get that link for LFD2 free game to work 

Steam must be down

Oh well


----------



## Bioness (Dec 27, 2013)

Bioness said:


> New Computer get
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



My new baby :33 (bad picture, but looks cool)



Hunted by sister said:


> This is one of the moments when I wish I wasn't broke. Also, remove Windows 8 and install W7.
> 
> //HbS



I kinda wish I had listened now  But I'm getting used to it (not really), but I will. Case is a bit lower quality than I expected but the system itself is amazing.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 31, 2013)

Why, I don't get it? Bethesda?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year!


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 6, 2014)

so Steam top sellers are still DayZ, Rust and Starbound

with 800k+, 150k+ and 1000k sales respectively

crazy


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 6, 2014)

ill get a next gen next next gen...
maybe

gotta build myself a new pc

im thinking dual monitors and 32gb of RAM
terrabyte hardrive


----------



## Arsecynic (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey, can anyone advise me on some games to play (I'm on a pretty average laptop, so nothing too intensive)? 

Any game from the past 10 years that you'd describe ass a classic. Something that I'm really missing out on by not experiencing it (feel free to mention any game you think relevant). It can be any genre, just as long as the learning curve isn't ridiculously steep (it can be a series of games, not just singular titles). I'm happy to play both single player and multi player games. 

Hopefully I'm not being to vague in my criteria :sweat Any suggestions are appreciated, so please help a noob out.


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2014)

errrr



not sure how i feel about this.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 7, 2014)

Valve was pretty underwhelming this CES. The Steam Machines are whatever, but I was expecting some software support and streaming news.



Arsecynic said:


> Hey, can anyone advise me on some games to play (I'm on a pretty average laptop, so nothing too intensive)?
> 
> Any game from the past 10 years that you'd describe ass a classic. Something that I'm really missing out on by not experiencing it (feel free to mention any game you think relevant). It can be any genre, just as long as the learning curve isn't ridiculously steep (it can be a series of games, not just singular titles). I'm happy to play both single player and multi player games.
> 
> Hopefully I'm not being to vague in my criteria :sweat Any suggestions are appreciated, so please help a noob out.



it's vague alright What's your laptop spec btw, just to be sure. hmm let's see:

Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines (gonna need some mods though, it's pretty buggy on default)

probably one of the best written, most immersive RPGs out there

a bit older, but Deus Ex

one of my favorite game and one of the best hybrid RPG-FPS wide linear games ever made

Valve games - Half-Lifes, Portals, TF2, Dota 2 (recent game, but your notebook could probably handle it, it's based on an aging engine)

Stalker - quasi-openworld FPS survival game. Its atmosphere is second to none.

Max Payne 1-2- TPS with noir and John Woo influence

off the top of my head


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 7, 2014)

huh


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 8, 2014)

Killing Floor 2? UntitledApp? Unnamed Project? Secret Project Gamma? Waffles? Project Muffin?  hype hype 

Universe Sandbox - School Edition. This is actually wonderful. 

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 9, 2014)

so MGR has always online DRM? Konami 

edit: looks like it may be a bug?

yeah, it has been fixed


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 10, 2014)

Broken Age pt1 releases next Tuesday

edit: for backers only


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 21, 2014)

*Hitman: Contracts* is now on Steam.


\o\ \o/ /o/

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2014)

So they fixed the rights issues?

I should retroactively get it as part of the Eidos Square Enix Complete bundle I bought a while ago, it was the only hitman not part of the set


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 21, 2014)

Is this the 3rd in the series?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2014)

Yep. Not the best entry in the series, going by ratings, but it was kinda weird that only one game was unavailable due to some soundtrack shit.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 21, 2014)

A single song dispute. About time it got resolved.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 21, 2014)

omg

translated.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 22, 2014)

dem graphics


----------



## Zaru (Jan 22, 2014)

CryEngine after all.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 22, 2014)

An engine is as good as the people using it


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2014)

let's do this


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 23, 2014)

Signed.

edit:
after you sign it shows you a circle with "Your friends. Average: 170". Makes me sad.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 25, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byMbxDwcSPY[/youtube]


----------



## Zaru (Jan 27, 2014)

It probably won't be finished for quite a while and the necessary hardware will not be normal until after 2016, but that's really promising anyway.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2014)

any news about PS3 emulation?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Zaru (Jan 27, 2014)

I knew L4D3 was probably gonna be their Source 2 flagship going by the leaks of the internal communications, but damn it's great to actually see something that could be concrete evidence.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2014)

posting these here too. All from the same source.





> Presentation PowerPoint is from 2011 by the way. Filelist is legit.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 27, 2014)

>Considering that the engine was already highly developed 3 years ago


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 28, 2014)

can't unsee those trees though


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 28, 2014)

GOG DRM-Free Time Machine Sale



> Welcome to our DRM-Free Time Machine Sale! Fasten your seatbelts and prepare for a fascinating ride to the early days of PC gaming and back again, with 30 excellent titles selected from the years 1983-2013, available up to 90% off (that is for as little as $0.59!). You'll find amazing games in amazing prices featured one by one on GOG.com main page, and before the sale is done you'll be able to complete your very own display of gaming history on a budget below $65 (because this would be the cost to get every single game in the sale). Are you ready?
> 
> There's more than just buying games incredibly cheap to our DRM-Free Time Machine Sale! We're ready to pass its steering wheel (or rather the control console) to YOU. Each game in the sale is offered for a limited time only, and how long we stay in its year is up to you! Each time you see a new game on sale you can vote to either add or subtract 1 second from the timer. Each time you buy a game, you add 3 seconds to the time of it being on sale. We begin with 1983's Zork, bundled with the rest of the Zork Anthology of 6 games in total, for only $1.79. How long will it last on the front page? You'll be the judge. What comes next, as the game of 1984? Let's find out!
> 
> ...


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 30, 2014)

for the AMD people in here, Mantle is out for BF4




and Star Swarm is up on Steam





> AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta will support ALL desktop GCN products, though we are working with EA to further optimize performance on 280X, 270X, HD 7000 and HD 8000. We have asked EA to update their blog to reflect this.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 30, 2014)

I wonder what kind of performance difference will appear on average in games that use Mantle. It seems to be a notable improvement in some areas for BF4


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 4, 2014)

ugh, DMC3 is pretty rough. Applied the wide screen and controller fix, but it's far from perfect. Wouldn't mind if there was a mod that put in x360 buttons.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 5, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> ugh, DMC3 is pretty rough. Applied the wide screen and controller fix, but it's far from perfect. Wouldn't mind if there was a mod that put in x360 buttons.


DMC3 on PC is the worst port I've ever seen in my life. As good as it is on PS2, it is an abomination on a PC.

Plus, GreenManGaming changed their currency policy. I liked to buy from them because they used USD and always had that website-wide discount code thing going on, but now they'd force me to buy in GBP. Really? Almost doubled the price of everything. Fuck, even Euro is better, which is also much closer to what Central and Eastern Europe would call it's currency. GBP... what a joke.

Considering most of GMG's traffic were countries that couldn't afford shitty 1$=1€ Steam policy... RIP GMG.


//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Feb 5, 2014)

That's gonna screw over a lot of people.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 5, 2014)

Zaru said:


> That's gonna screw over a lot of people.


Well, in Poland and Eastern Europe GMG jumped from one of the cheapest to *the* most expensive digital distribution retailer. Even fucking GamersGate and GameFly who also use GBP are cheaper now.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 6, 2014)

RPG Codex's top 50 cRPG





Hunted by sister said:


> DMC3 on PC is the worst port I've ever seen in my life. As good as it is on PS2, it is an abomination on a PC.
> 
> Plus, GreenManGaming changed their currency policy. I liked to buy from them because they used USD and always had that website-wide discount code thing going on, but now they'd force me to buy in GBP. Really? Almost doubled the price of everything. Fuck, even Euro is better, which is also much closer to what Central and Eastern Europe would call it's currency. GBP... what a joke.
> 
> ...



wow, that's shit

Havent used GMG in a while, but I always payed in Euro though...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 6, 2014)

Before the change most countries paid in USD. But damn, Poland was like their 3rd or 4th biggest customer and they've lost us.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 7, 2014)

Steam really feels like a stitched together client at this point

a revamp is in due


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2014)

If only it wasn't so damn slow accessing its own network. Browsing Steam in an actual Browser is massively faster than using the UI.


----------



## Whitebeard (Feb 9, 2014)

Steam is fine the way it is (not counting the prices/being quite slow)


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 9, 2014)

It'd be nice to be able to break up my account into individual games and give away to my friends once I die  otherwise, approx $3,960.46 in games is going to go to waste

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 11, 2014)

lol


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 12, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> lol


I grabbed Vergil's Downfall...

By the way. The original Descent is on Steam! Motherfucking *Descent*! GO GET IT! Or atleast on GOG. I'll make a short video on it.

edit: Don't buy it. Buy the GOG version.

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 14, 2014)

Dungeon Keeper Gold for free at GOG.com

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 16, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W97F5n_jBFI[/youtube]

If anyone is interested....

Besides my stupid voice and English, things I'm trying to work on, how can I improve my videos... and where should I advertise myself? 

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadpost!


//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Feb 19, 2014)

Gabe's such a troll


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 19, 2014)

lol where is that from? Must be like 5 years old or so lol


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2014)

An article written after Valve was accused of spying on Steam users

Text under the picture says "Got a problem?"

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 22, 2014)

looks like GoG is going to adopt regional pricing too


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2014)

NOOOO GOD DAMN IT NOOOOO

Well, it's okay if they want to charge different amounts, but don't use €!

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2014)

At least for you, I doubt a polish company is going to knowingly fuck over fellow polish gamers.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 25, 2014)

impressive


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2014)

Those are some impressive improvements with Mantle. I'll go with an Nvidia card for the mid term on my next PC but if Mantle catches on I might switch to AMD for my first upgrade.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 25, 2014)

hmm, so looks like BF4 might have some issues on W7 with DX11. Benches with W8



but yeah, Mantle's been getting some good results

you know I wonder what Valve is up to. They want to push OGL, yet still nothing...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 25, 2014)

Frankly, BF4 has issues with everything.

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2014)

What HbS said 
I'd like to see the potential of Mantle on other games, but that requires a kind of engine rework that few seem willing to do at this point.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 25, 2014)

What's the best games on Android atm?


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2014)

oh dear


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> oh dear



Oh yes.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 26, 2014)

Come at me sales, I've already got everything I want for the foreseeable future.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 2, 2014)

Age of Mythology might be coming to steam


----------



## Zaru (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah I read about that. We'll see what they mean with the graphical updates.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 3, 2014)

GabeN AMA is going to be today


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 4, 2014)

it didn't happen 

maybe today


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 4, 2014)

one of the best trailers out there 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIUE3aP1TFw[/youtube]


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 4, 2014)

AMA is up:


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 5, 2014)

welp, it was boring


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Patchouli (Mar 6, 2014)

Beat me to the punch. 

Exciting news.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 6, 2014)

gonna be Win8+ exclusive


----------



## Zaru (Mar 6, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> gonna be Win8+ exclusive



Maybe Windows 9 will be out and continue the "skip one windows version" rule before DX12 becomes relevant.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 11, 2014)

Crytek will show CE with native linux support at GDC: 

also Valve posted their D3D to OGL translation layer on Github (DX9 only though):


----------



## Zaru (Mar 11, 2014)

Translation layer? Wonder how fast that is.
And nice to see increased Linux support as usual.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 11, 2014)

yay, GOG won't implement regional pricing after all:


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Mar 16, 2014)

I can see that there's no thread for CS:GO. Anyone watching the IEM final today? Starts in one hour.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 16, 2014)

Wasn't able to watch it live, but watched it this evening. What plays from VP!


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 17, 2014)

Has anyone tried Age of Wushu recently? I was gonna try it but heard the veterans gank the fuck out of newbies.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 17, 2014)

In my 2 years of Steam membership I barely had any problems, but these last months it has been so shit. Going down multiple times a week. Pretty worrisome. What are Valve doing?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 18, 2014)

GOG to support linux this Fall:


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 18, 2014)

Unity 5 announced:


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2014)

UE4 licence cost and source code availability:


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2014)

Witcher 2 getting linux port?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2014)

And now CryEngine's licence program: 

plus they also announced Mantle support


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2014)

news after news at this GDC

Valve please reveal Source 2 :/


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2014)

no seriously, UE4 for $20/month plus source code access on github with 5% royalty, for basically anyone (as long as you don't develop fpr consoles)?

CE for $10/month and 0% royalty for indies?

what the fuck


----------



## Zaru (Mar 19, 2014)

After the performance differences became clear, it would be silly for major engine devs (Unreal, Crytek and such) to miss the chance with Mantle. Although I'm not in favor of segregation like this, APIs with less driver overhead need to be pushed.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2014)

I have a random question. If, a few years back, on my older channel that I don't use anymore, I had done a completly silent LP of Freespace 2 that has a several dozen thousand views, is it OK for me to re-do the thing with my voice, giving the intro thingy I did in FS1 and then RPing the Alpha 1 pilot (being careful not to talk over in-game voice, and with proper sound effects and filters, no chatter, just squad orders out loud and situational comments)? 

I'm bored and this idea literally refuses to exit my head, and I don't own another game where this would work. Atleast I don't think I do. I can't think of one, where you have some control but it's not an RPG or RTT like XCOM, with many game-spanning customization of characters under your command.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2014)

oh god


----------



## Zaru (Mar 25, 2014)

What in the actual fuck


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2014)

well, probably makes sense for people looking into Quadro cards, but who also want to game. Those are more expensive. Titan vanilla was also sort of a hybrid product, for pros and gamers.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2014)

dat Nvidia tech


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 25, 2014)

Steam needs to stop getting ddosed so I can buy stuff 

Also rofl at titan z, I am perfectly content with my 780Ti


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2014)

just to clear it up, those two pics were rendered on a $50k device at 1sec per frame


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2014)

hahahahaha


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 26, 2014)

I need opinions :| So please read the description

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 26, 2014)

New attempt was pretty interesting. Made it more involved I guess.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvWGLcdI8o8[/youtube]


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 27, 2014)

Halo: Spartan Assault coming to Steam next month

...

well, maybe it's a sign of things to come at least


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 27, 2014)

A top down shooter?  I want Halo 3.

My KMPlayer fucks up colours during capture. No idea why.

So please read the description

//HbS


----------



## Id (Apr 1, 2014)

So for a gaming monitor (27 inch @ 1440p) PG278Q or QX2710.

Other suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 1, 2014)

looks neat


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 3, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmrHXw7PzVM&hd=1[/youtube]


----------



## Zaru (Apr 3, 2014)

From the looks of that trailer alone, they seem to be doing everything exactly right as far as a HD enhancement for Steam release goes.
I still feel bad for having pirated it back in the day, time to make amends.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 3, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZSBypUVDno[/youtube]
So I finally started  though this only kicks off after mission 4...


αshɘs said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmrHXw7PzVM&hd=1[/youtube]


I guess it's time to revisit.

edit:
Are these fine? What do you guys think?

*Spoiler*: __ 

















//HbS


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 3, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmrHXw7PzVM&hd=1[/youtube]



Glorious           .


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 7, 2014)

Nvidia released a big DX11 perf improvement beta driver: 

also Outcast HD kiskstarter:


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2014)

Although I'm not an Nvidia user right now, I'm loving that development. Seems like a free upgrade to a higher card model just by installing a driver


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 7, 2014)

I wonder if it's worth risking getting my graphics card damaged again. The previous drivers were doing shitty things to my system and hardware, and I had to revert as far back as version from November 2011....

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2014)

They're called Beta drivers for a reason, although damaging your card seems pretty unlucky...

I guess we'll be seeing those changes become part of the mainline drivers soon though.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 7, 2014)

Zaru said:


> They're called Beta drivers for a reason, although damaging your card seems pretty unlucky...


Not just beta. All drivers past 280.26 fucked with me after I installed non-beta 330+something. I've got no clue why.

//HbS


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting into PC gaming since its been hailed as being vastly superior to anything out on the console market but the intricacies of building a PC allude me, as I imagine it does many others. Of course I haven't come here not doing any research at all, Ive been scouring the internet for information and think Ive come up with a initiate/noob build that can out perform any modern day console at an affordable price. What I'd like from anyone here is some information, critique, schooling, and fine tuning of the ideas I have currently.

*Build Ive researched so far:*

CPU - AMD Athlon Multi Core Processor AD760K (_If anyone has any ideas on a better CPU choice that remains affordable, I'm all ears_) Price - 85$

Motherboard - MSI A78M-E35 FM2+ / FM2 AMD A78 (_I'm not really tech savvy on the specifics of the motherboard but I know that choice is important, would appreciate an affordable alternative or a better investment_) Price - 60$

Graphics Card - (I'm crossed between the EVGA GeForce GTX 650 Ti and the xfx radeon hd 7770 2gb. I want to hear thoughts on a decent graphics card within the 100$ - 200$ price range)

RAM - Crucial Ballistix Sport Very Low Profile 8GB Single DDR3 (_8GB from what I hear is the low end standard and the motherboard can house an additional 8GB for a total of 16GB of RAM if I ever need it. I think this choice seems the most logical for me currently_) Price - 65$

Harddrive - Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA III 72000 (_I'm obviously not going with a SSD to cut cost but I'm on the fence with the 1TB, I might drop down to a 500GB HD for further cost efficiency_) Price - 60$ - 85$

Power Supply - Corsair Builder Series CX 430 Watt (_I hear its pretty standard, would like to hear thoughts on more elaborate power supplies and if I should invest in one_) Price - 45$

Case - Top Deck Tech Station, Open-Air CPU Case, Standard (_I see that its SUPER easy to access and swap parts and it maintains a constantly "evolving" appearance XD_) Price - 95$

Total - Around 500$ - 550$ (_My range is anywhere from 450$ to 600$_)

Now I'm curious to hear thoughts on the items I put together for my build. I'm also confused as to weather or not I have to acquire and invest in other items like an optical drive, a wifi card, a sound card, an after market CPU cooler, and any other miscellaneous items I missed.

Any information would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 8, 2014)

I recommend you take a look in  thread on gaf. Lots of info and has a couple of builds which fit in your price range. 

The builds in the OP haven't been updated since jan though (so prices might have changed), and the 750Ti has been out since then, which I last checked still should be in the $150-200 range. It offers similar perf to the 650Ti I think, but with much less power consumption (like half less). Other option could be the 660, if it's still around $200. I don't really know about AMD cards right now, since the cryptomining craze the prices went up like crazy. But usually they have the best price/perf ratio. Like before this craze an R9 270x was around $200. That's a HD7870 refresh, which is more or less the PS4's GPU. That's pretty good. Not sure what the price is now.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 8, 2014)

lol







> The results throw up some more curiosities - notably that even with 11.5 teraflops of power available, Call of Duty: Ghosts can still dip well below 1080p60 (the graphs here - both frame-rate and frame-time - need to be seen to believed) - suffice to say that this is the first and last time we use this title for benchmarking.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 8, 2014)

Dat optimisation of a 7 year old engine.

On the other hand, 


//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 8, 2014)

God fucking damn it. Installed the new drivers. Old signs of malfunction aren't happening, but now I can't render a damn thing. Not in Sony Vegas, not in 3DS Max, not in Adobe After Effects. God fucking damn it. I need to figure this out 

edit: Fixed it. Had to disable GPU acceleration in all of these. That means 20-25% longer renders, but hey, if it works... I won't revert to 280.26 again. I'll edit the fucking drivers myself.

edit2:


And fuck you too, Alpha 2

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 11, 2014)

On the other hand, A or B ? 

*Spoiler*: _a_ 



Hinton be like "sup?"






//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 12, 2014)

looks like this will be Firaxis' nest game


*Spoiler*: _large pics_ 











official reveal should be later today


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

18+ for what reason? 

And that looks kind of like a spiritual successor to Alpha Centauri. More details will be interesting.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 12, 2014)

4X with travel between worlds, I guess? Warlock 2 just did that. Hm. I should keep watch

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Apr 12, 2014)

Zaru said:


> 18+ for what reason?
> 
> And that looks kind of like a spiritual successor to Alpha Centauri. More details will be interesting.



Just looks like a Civilization 5 mod to be honest.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Wouldn't be surprised if they use the same engine, I mean you can do a lot by just using different assets and rule changes.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 12, 2014)

> Preview of the game in French. Translation:
> 
> -You'll go beyond earth as the title implies, making it more like Alpha Centauri.
> - Out this Autumn
> ...



.                                                                                         .


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 12, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYp38vTFpW8[/youtube]


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 12, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2grKk4Fv0k[/youtube]

not going to make a thread since in the last 4 I made no one posted lol


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 13, 2014)

hey what happened


----------



## Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> hey what happened



With the section? We reorganized.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 13, 2014)

Aww Yeah time to subscribe!


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2014)

Lol pheasant PC race.

Pirated games. Cheap hardware.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 27, 2014)

That Beyond Earth civ game will support linux at launch.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2014)

For those of you who built your own PCs/know about hardware, if you were going to upgrade your graphics card, which one would you get and for how much? Would you wait for the next line to come out?

I've been keeping my eye on the GTX 770 (4 GB), but I haven't seen it any lower than $370.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 29, 2014)

That 770 seems fine I think. The most I'd spend on a GPU would be $400-500. If the mining craze didn't happen and I wouldn't be interested in Valve's linux initiative I might go AMD. Had better price/perf. But the craze did happen and their linux drivers are tosh. And Nvidia have compelling software, like Experience, Shadowplay, Gamestream. Shield got good impressions too.

Haven't dabbled with modern dekstops for quite some time, but if an upgrade were in due and I had enough cash I wouldn't wait for a new line, unless a it promises a huge jump. Maxwell (for now) doesn't promise that. Well, it'll have better perf/watt, and with the 750Ti they managed low power consumption, but not sure the rumored 870/880 this summer will offer a huge perf boost, and, well the 880 will proly cost a lot 

How much is your budget?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2014)

I can easily afford any graphics card, but I'm trying to get something really good for $300 or less (I may have money, but I'm very frugal). Preferably, I'd get the GTX 770 4 GB for $300, but I know there isn't going to be a price drop until the new stuff comes out.


----------



## αshɘs (May 1, 2014)

If you're in no rush then maybe wait if those Maxwell cards drop in June and see how it pans out.


Recommended read about the cheat business: 

also



yay! I was in the beta


----------



## Zaru (May 1, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> If you're in no rush then maybe wait if those Maxwell cards drop in June and see how it pans out.



Are we sure that those Maxwell cards will come out in summer? Last time I read about that, it was late 2014


----------



## dream (May 1, 2014)

If you don't really have a pressing need to upgrade I would recommend waiting to see how Maxwell will turn out.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 1, 2014)

So hey, how is Civ 5? Haven't played Civ before but it looks fun and i think there's a steam bundle for 50 bucks for all of the content, that seems pretty decent and not sure if want to wait for sale, it might be awhile.


----------



## Zaru (May 1, 2014)

Dream said:


> If you don't really have a pressing need to upgrade I would recommend waiting to see how Maxwell will turn out.



At the worst, the gen 7 cards are going to drop a bit in price. At best, gen 8 will have one great price/performance card with significantly reduced power consumption. I expect no big performance upgrades though.

Something on the level of a 770 is probably what I'll be shooting for when I buy a new PC soon.


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2014)

Then I'm just gonna wait, since I have no pressing need to buy a new card right away. It's just that the 570 is beginning to show its age, and the 1280 MB of VRAM is really holding me back. But, like Zaru said, worst case scenario with the new 800 cards coming out is that the card I want (770) will get a price drop. But if the new 800 cards end up being significant upgrades I'll probably invest in one of them.


----------



## αshɘs (May 2, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Are we sure that those Maxwell cards will come out in summer? Last time I read about that, it was late 2014



Rumor about the June release: 

There was also a rumor about the 880 specs before the above rumor, but that was 20nm: 

anyway, what's more likely is in the first run we probably won't see huge performance gains, but get reduced power consumption. As the 750Ti indicated. The 880 might be only slightly better than the 780, but will consum less power. Then the 980 will be the next big leap.



Goova said:


> So hey, how is Civ 5? Haven't played Civ before but it looks fun and i think there's a steam bundle for 50 bucks for all of the content, that seems pretty decent and not sure if want to wait for sale, it might be awhile.



Never played a Civ game, but people I know weren't that fond of it when it launched compared to Civ4. Then last year the expansion pack Brave New World launched and they've been more positive about it. Other people I know who aren't hadcore Civ fans really like it and hey it's one of the most played games on Steam. I don't think the complete pack was ever on sale, your best bet is either a 2K weekend sale or the summer sale.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 2, 2014)

Civ 5 with both expansions is a great game, even compared to Civ 4.

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (May 6, 2014)

7.5 for Arkham Origins, kinda tempting.


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2014)

Damn, South Park hasn't hit $30 yet.


----------



## αshɘs (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Hunted by sister (May 8, 2014)

Killing fucking Floor. Best co-op time I've ever had. 

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (May 8, 2014)

So, there's going to be a new UT for Win/Mac/Linux, it's going to be free (not f2p), though modders could monetize UGC if they want. Development will start today and Epic wants the feedback, involvement of the community.

edit:

generic anbu


----------



## αshɘs (May 8, 2014)




----------



## dream (May 8, 2014)

αshɘs said:


>



I would like for him to try this with CS 1.6.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2014)

Wow. A modern day developer basing a gore system on Soldier of Fortune? These days? Fucking A, man. Last time we had decent gore in a game was in L4D2.



*The gun's accurate; if you can manage to keep your sights on an enemy, you will hit it. The crosshair's just moving around, but wherever that crosshair is, that's where the bullet's actually going.*

Time for real Recoil for a change.

*Each gun in the game has four different reload animations: two regular and two faster "elite" reloads, based on whether a magazine is partially full or empty. The elite reloads are locked behind perk abilities: you'll have to earn them.*

*Guns shoot at such a high framerate, if you animated the gun at 30 frames per second, you're only going to get six frames per second when you go into slow-mo in detail to show that gun animating," says lead animator Bill Munk. At 30 fps, most gun animations just show a "generic forward and back motion." For KF2, Tripwire committed to higher framerate animations that would preserve the details of firing and reloading even in Zed Time, the slow-mo system that kicks in when cool things happen in Killing Floor.*

Tripwire, I fucking love you for putting in this much detail, even if the game is literally just a Killing Floor 1 reskin, I'll play it just for the gun porn.


----------



## αshɘs (May 22, 2014)

Witcher 2 is out on linux.

edit: looks like it doesn't support AMD and Intel cards for now



> The current AMD Catalyst driver contains a problem which stops the game from running. AMD have already fixed the problem, and the fix will be in the next driver release.
> 
> Intel is not supported simply because the driver performance is currently insufficient to run the game well enough. It will run, but the framerate is not good.
> 
> The open source Nouveau and Radeon drivers are simply not feature complete enough to run the game. Witcher 2's RED Engine is making full use of OpenGL 3.2 features.


----------



## αshɘs (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2014)

Team fortress with the option to play women?  I'm game. I'll probably sign up for the beta when I have more time on my hands.


----------



## αshɘs (May 22, 2014)

HbS is going to be interested in this


----------



## αshɘs (May 28, 2014)

CryEngine is out on steam



also Bethesda/BattleCry studios multiplayer game with Viktor Antonov's art (I'm guessing he left Arkane?)


----------



## αshɘs (May 30, 2014)

posting it here too

Heads up for people owning SSF4:AE on Steam. It's transitioning to Steamworks today, so you will able to dl that version while also keeping the original GFWL one. However you should also have a GFWL key (right click game then CD Key) which can be activated on Steam as a separate game. So, you can gift that away 

(for ex to me )


----------



## αshɘs (May 30, 2014)

oh


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2014)

Since Microsoft released the drivers for Xbox One controllers to work on PC, I have a question. Currently there is no way to play wirelessly on PC with the Xbox One controller, it has to be wired. My question is that if I bought the Xbox One Wireless Controller w/ Play & Charge Kit (comes with a 3 meter USB cable and rechargeable battery pak), would I be able to plug the USB cable into my PC and use the Xbox One controller to play my PC games? 

It says that in order to use the controller with a PC you have to have a cable with a microUSB on one end and a USB on the other end, plugging into the controller and the PC respectively. I assume one must come with the Play & Charge Kit. So it should work, correct?

Just wanted to clarify before I go out and buy one.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2014)

You should probably ask someone who either has an XB1 gamepad and a PC and can try it, or microsoft themselves.

I personally don't see why the gamepad wouldn't work as long as you have a wireless receiver either embedded in your mobo or as a usb peripheral.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2014)

I posted in both this thread and the Xbox One thread to see if anyone has tried it yet. 

I don't see why either, but the controller will only connect wirelessly with the wireless receiver inside the actual Xbox One. And there's no wireless dongle for the PC yet for the Xbox One controller to connect to. So it's stuck to being wired for now. Unfortunately, older Xbox wireless dongles don't work with the One controller.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2014)

probably summer sale related


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2014)

Civ V is out on linux.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2014)

so yeah now people are guessing June 19th for Steam Summer sale

would make sense

it was mid-July the last years, but this year the International is happening that time


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2014)

Summer sale? Oh god please no, my wallet is crying


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISR4ebdGlOk[/youtube]


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2014)

Why Portuguese?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

The summer sales are coming! 

Hide your wallets!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why Portuguese?



It wouldn't be the first time our stores (digital or otherwise) fuck up and leak dates


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2014)

Will this be the year I finally break and get Dark Souls?


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why Portuguese?





Naruto said:


> It wouldn't be the first time our stores (digital or otherwise) fuck up and leak dates



The site is in English, too.




Shirker said:


> Will this be the year I finally break and get Dark Souls?



I'm hoping to get it myself.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2014)

Just made some fucking ridiculous TF2 trades and got myself 50 Steam dollaridoos.

I love you gaben, this fucking game is paying so much of my fucking backlog library. I'm ready for summer sale.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

>MFW I suck too much at TF2 or Dota2 to get anything to sell.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Kathutet (Jun 12, 2014)

I saw that happen just now on Youtube in the comments

What an educated and civil conversation that was


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2014)

Look at how his perfect hair flows in the breeze.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 12, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Look at how his perfect hair flows in the breeze.



I'm currently playing Tomb Raider and turned off TressFX because that shit looked ridiculous


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 12, 2014)

I actually did a thing again with a console this week... Took me back, dude. Like, 90s back. 'Course it was a PS3 but damn I hadn't touched the thing in so long it felt like I was playing for the first time again.

... And just when I thought about how much I sucked MUSCLE MEMORY KICKED IN AND I STARTED OWNING BASTARDS LEFT RIGHT AND CENTER

I'm back on my PC now
Preparing for the great sales
The grand wallet emptying
Soon


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2014)

Kenneth

We may not survive


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 12, 2014)

Be strong death kun

Be strong for Gaben


----------



## Zeno (Jun 12, 2014)

So I'm wondering when is a good time to finally upgrade from my GTX 570.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 12, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> So I'm wondering when is a good time to finally upgrade from my GTX 570.



Depends, how much are you willing to spend?


----------



## Zeno (Jun 12, 2014)

Probably a couple hundred dollars. Though I haven't really noticed games catching up to my card yet. I want to upgrade when my FPS starts dropping below 50.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 12, 2014)

That's pretty vague since any graphics card worthy of a gaming PC costs "a couple hundred dollars"

Cards in the 250-300$ range can already provide 50-100% better performance than a 570, but if you're not hurting, wait until next year.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2014)

GPU prices have sucked for years. There isn't a worthwhile upgrade for my card unless I'm willing to spend almost 400 bucks. Fuck that.


----------



## Zeno (Jun 12, 2014)

Zaru said:


> That's pretty vague since any graphics card worthy of a gaming PC costs "a couple hundred dollars"
> 
> Cards in the 250-300$ range can already provide 50-100% better performance than a 570, but if you're not hurting, wait until next year.



Yeah my budget is pretty flexible. I'm waiting for the day when people tell me a 570 is outdated.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 12, 2014)

Naruto said:


> GPU prices have sucked for years. There isn't a worthwhile upgrade for my card unless I'm willing to spend almost 400 bucks. Fuck that.



I bought a 780Ti on release day for 708 euros, not even sorry.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 13, 2014)

So appereantly Steam Summer Sale starts on 19th. Guess who's leaving and won't have a chance to buy shit for 5 days 2 hours before it starts 

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 15, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh_0xaAJAGU[/youtube]

lol


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> I bought a 780Ti on release day for 708 euros, not even sorry.



I'd wager the majority of PCs used by gamers cost less than that


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2014)

TF2 update countdown. Oh, yeah.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2014)

Major Upgrade every 6  years I do.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 18, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr2GdRBDOmU[/youtube]


----------



## Naruto (Jun 18, 2014)

My fucking sides


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2014)

When's the sale supposed to happen?

My friends won't shut the fuck up about Dark Souls and I wanna buy it and form my own opinion before I end up hating it by pure exhaustion.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2014)

Tomorrow at 1 PM EST.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2014)

Holy shit, it's that close?!
Welp, time to get prepared.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2014)

There is no preparing for the summer sale.

There is only the undying hope that butthole dilation will not be too severe.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2014)

Heads up, when you complete a badge, you now receive a "mysterious card" which is surely related to this summer sale. Better get some of that work done in advance.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2014)

I stopped caring about sale badges once they started having unlimited levels.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 19, 2014)

XCOM out on linux


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah,so the Steam Summer sale begins in 10 minutes..are ya all ready?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## αshɘs (Jun 22, 2014)

lol


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2014)

That has to be the most retarded scam attempt I've seen all year


----------



## Shirker (Jun 22, 2014)

The type of persistence I can't help but respect a little.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 24, 2014)

Here's a couple tools for you steam users:

 (category manager)

 (deletes redist files)


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 30, 2014)

So, I think I'm finally going to upgrade my GPU in the next few months.

My question to you guys is: R9 290x or GTX 780?

It seems the difference in performance between them is rather negligible, and the 290x can be had for a much cheaper price point.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 30, 2014)

That kind of depends on more things. What kind of PSU do you have? 
There are quite diversified custom variants of both cards which influence noise, performance and cooling. The game bundles and extra features both companies offer (from Mantle to Shadowplay, PhysX) might influence your decision as well.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 30, 2014)

At first I was set on getting an Nvidia card for the potential Shield streaming, but I've come to realize that it's a gimmick I probably won't use that much anyway.

This is my PSU:


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2014)

Well I just took the big plunge and bought an EVGA GTX 780 (w/ ACX Cooler) for $440.

My wallet is writhing in pain.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 9, 2014)

Step aside desktop pc. 

LAPTOP is the new master race now. 

Mobile gaming and browsing. And pirated games complete with DLC!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 9, 2014)

loooool hoochie mama laptop gaming sucks. 

And I do it on a regular basis.

ON A MAC

When I want a handicap of course lololololol


Seperate keyboard with more buttons plus mouse is infinitely superior


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 9, 2014)

MAC is all but gimmicks. My iphone works better 

LAPTOP master race ftw


----------



## Naruto (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Naruto (Jul 20, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> LAPTOP master race ftw



lol get out


----------



## Shirker (Jul 20, 2014)

Tablet mustard sauce


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2014)

But what if your motherboard is also outdated?  And the power supply?  And the cpu?  And the RAM?  And the HDD?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 20, 2014)

Then just replace it all for 50 bucks on Steam.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2014)

Steam sells hardware?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 20, 2014)

Steam can do anything.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2014)

Except release Half-Life 3.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 20, 2014)

Dream said:


> Except release Half-Life 3.



Oh it's coming...right along with Shenmue 3!

Also,please tell me I did the right thing by buying a new system based on the I7 4790k and not waiting for the Broadwell line which will maybe release the next year..

The difference in performance shouldn't be that big,right?


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2014)

The i7 - 4790k will serve you well.  I doubt that many games will be hindered by the cpu, or at leas not too much, for years to come.  Broadwell's performance might make you feel that you should have waited but you won't hate your purchase.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 20, 2014)

Dream said:


> The i7 - 4790k will serve you well.  I doubt that many games will be hindered by the cpu, or at leas not too much, for years to come.  Broadwell's performance might make you feel that you should have waited but you won't hate your purchase.



Ah,that's fine.

I guess my fears come from the fact that way back,I unknowingly bought a Pentium III a week before Pentium IV came out..so yeah..

I'm just glad that the performance gains from going to another generation aren't insane like before.

I DID wait for the 800 series from Nvidia because my 7950 is still working fine at least for now.


----------



## Muk (Jul 20, 2014)

the thing is most of the times it is now quad cores or 8x cores or other parallel processing types.

they went away from the single core power house architecture to multi core architecture 

the down side is, not everything can be used for parallel processing, especially on a pc, since ram hz, gpu hz and cpu hz may or may not be on the same frequency when you need them to be

with single cores you still could easily optimize it. with multi-cores not some much xD


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 21, 2014)

Playing Fallout 1, this shit is dope.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 21, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> Oh it's coming...right along with Shenmue 3!
> 
> Also,please tell me I did the right thing by buying a new system based on the I7 4790k and not waiting for the Broadwell line which will maybe release the next year..
> 
> The difference in performance shouldn't be that big,right?



I'm gonna tell you something really cool now: You don't need an i7 for gaming, at all.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 21, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> I'm gonna tell you something really cool now: You don't need an i7 for gaming, at all.



Won't a weak CPU bottleneck my GPU?

Plus,I was having incredible shitty FPS playing Wildstar and since MMO's are CPU-dependant..


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 21, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> Won't a weak CPU bottleneck my GPU?
> 
> Plus,I was having incredible shitty FPS playing Wildstar and since MMO's are CPU-dependant..



I have a 780ti and my 3570k @4.5ghz does not bottleneck it in anything on 1080p, I ordered a 1600p monitor and am quite confident I won't have problems.

My friend is playing Wildstar with 2x270x and a 3570k, gonna ask him what his FPS is.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah, i7 CPUs are more geared towards intensive graphic design and 3D modeling and things like that. For gaming, an i5 is more than enough and you'll usually be saving $100+.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## αshɘs (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## αshɘs (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Zaru (Jul 24, 2014)

The 8xx series is probably not for me since I just bought a 770, but by the time I buy a new card in ~2-3 years there will probably be a 16nm 9xx series card for affordable prices


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 25, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> Won't a weak CPU bottleneck my GPU?
> 
> Plus,I was having incredible shitty FPS playing Wildstar and since MMO's are CPU-dependant..



Wildstar only uses 2 cores so it won't help you that much anyway. idk how hyperthreading affects it.


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 26, 2014)

HARESY THAT NO ONE POST ABOUT THIS MASTERPIECE YET!

[youtube]jNT8LQnImiI[/youtube]


----------



## Naruto (Jul 27, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> HARESY THAT NO ONE POST ABOUT THIS MASTERPIECE YET!



Heresy grows from idleness 

Speaking as a huge fan of both Warhammer and the Space Marines themselves, I think they need to start making games with different factions as protagonists.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 1, 2014)

Ticket Information

25. South Park: The Stick of Truth
24. Dungeons of Dredmor
23. Anachronox
22. Legend of Grimrock
21. Torchlight II
20. Arx Fatalis
19. Mount & Blade: Warband
18. Gothic 2
17. Ultima Underworld: The Stygian Abyss
16. Divinity: Original Sin
15. Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic 2
14. Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines
13. Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls
12. Fallout: New Vegas
11. Dragon Age: Origins
10. The Witcher 2
9. System Shock 2
8. Ultima VII: The Black Gate
7. Deus Ex
6. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
5. Mass Effect 2
4. Dark Souls: Prepare To Die Edition
3. Fallout 2
2. Baldur’s Gate 2
1. Planescape: Torment


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 1, 2014)

[youtube]B28oQvaL7Mg[/youtube]

despite giving off Halo vibes and having lots of hitscan weapons, they're saying a lot of right things

but not sure this will take off, with them being indies (indie MP stuff die out rather quickly) and this being paid product

and well, new free UT is on its way, CliffyB's arena shooter is on its way, 2GD's Reborn is on its way

oh well, it's not like the genre has been overrepresented these last years


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 8, 2014)

what?

Acti is bringing them back?


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2014)

Hmm, not sure if I like some of the color choices.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 16, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> [youtube]B28oQvaL7Mg[/youtube]
> 
> despite giving off Halo vibes and having lots of hitscan weapons, they're saying a lot of right things
> 
> ...



Something about the blatant THE NINETIES WR SO KEWL nostalgia pandering seems so wrong to me.

And then I realized that everything it panders beckons to a time where it focused on streamlined, fast paced gameplay, free of all the bullshit gimmicks that slows down the pacing, with a high skill ceiling. And the No free to play was somehow rewarding unto itself.

This looks like Halo if it was a 90s arena shooter. And that's pretty fucking awesome. Too bad about the name, though.



Dream said:


> Hmm, not sure if I like some of the color choices.



It lags less so I'm fine with the color scheme. It's super customizable and the music player is actually decent.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 16, 2014)

rise of tom raider exclusive to xbox and windows pc forever like DR3 it seems


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 19, 2014)

might interest people

Jared Padalecki

mainly for KoF


----------



## Velocity (Aug 23, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> might interest people
> 
> Jared Padalecki
> 
> mainly for KoF



I grabbed that, but mainly for Deadlight. The other stuff is a bonus and I only spent ?4...


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 23, 2014)

Velocity said:


> I grabbed that, but mainly for Deadlight. The other stuff is a bonus and I only spent ?4...


*donated

:b


----------



## Velocity (Aug 23, 2014)

Raidoton said:


> *donated
> 
> :b



It did all go to charity, actually. I always make sure 100% of my money goes to charity. So I guess you're right.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 23, 2014)

^

You don't support the developers?

Shame on you, Winny. Shame on you.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't know, being wired is kind of a turnoff for a game controller if you've already got 360 controllers for your PC that run wirelessly.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 23, 2014)

That wont work in a living room though

Ill just keep using the Pro-Controller on my PC


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 23, 2014)

I dislike wireless controllers. Don't ask me why.

Thanks for the heads up, Death. The controller seems it doesn't deviate from from the 360's which is still my favorite ever. Gotta try it out before making any decision, though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 23, 2014)

The triggers are convex and cave in forward so it'll be a little weird at first if you're used to the 360 but its pretty easy to adjust.

Sometimes I think people who complain about controllers dont know how to adjust their hands/wrist to fit their shape/preference to how they play. I hold my GCN,Wavebird,Pro,360 and DS3 all differently ( I hate the ds3 tho)


Anyway. Is anyone else having reservations getting a New GPU? The manufacturers cant seem to get to 20nm so they keep rebooting the same GPU's over and over again but none of these cards are gonna last given the specs. Some overheat and the others dont have any VRAM and the cards that are good are really overpriced.

Unless you want to get into PC gaming with an PC<1000$ now's not a good time to start building.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2014)

I just bought a new PC so my reservations are for obvious different reasons, but I hope both AMD and Nvidia get their shit together by the time I intend to upgrade my GPU (2-3 years from now). Sure, they can't influence the production of the parts they need, but they're barely even trying in the other areas. AMD just basically rereleased the 7970 AGAIN for the lower enthusiast price segment and Nvidia is milking enthusiasts with their highest end cards.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 23, 2014)

Well, they keep rebooting the cards in different architectures trying to refine them, which is needed but we're gonna need another raw power jump in the coming future. Technology needs to keep movin' forward afterall

The whole market is a bit stagnant in all honesty. Intel's the only one who's really doing something but isnt their growth contracting?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2014)

The end of the console lifecycle might be partly to blame.

The real increases will come from future developments. 4k resolutions and VR, if they become cheap enough to be widespread, require a lot more power than what we currently have available at general consumer prices.
Sloppy multiplats of later gen games will, as they always have, demand much more performance down the line because inevitable hardware optimizations on consoles hardly transfer to PC, but they won't demand huge power jumps like the above two.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 23, 2014)

Yeah consoles have a lot more leeway for optimization. (The Witcher 3 is effectively maxing them out though at this point lol)

But at this point that wont last long, but we'll probably have to wait a decent 3-4 more years to get a significant jump.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2014)

Maxing? I doubt that very much. CDPR isn't very experienced as a console dev and these optimizations take years. It's the little things - particular algorithms that get optimized for the hardware, tricks that people find out and become widespread knowledge among devs - that make the difference between early gen games and late gen games. And as usual I expect graphically experienced devs like Naughty Dog to really drive the hardware to its limits, but that will take 3+ years.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 23, 2014)

Well obviously CDPR isnt the best at optimization but they're still pretty damn good at it.

Naughty dog will show what the PS4 can do yep


----------



## Velocity (Aug 23, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> You don't support the developers?
> 
> Shame on you, Winny. Shame on you.



Somehow I doubt they're strapped for cash if they're giving their games away.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm mainly a PC gamer but let's be real here, what some devs managed to do on hardware from 2005/2006, with less RAM than a low end smartphone, is incredibly impressive. 
Sure, the new hardware isn't as peculiar as older consoles were (specifically the Cell CPU, jesus), but fixed limitations that don't change for 5+ years make devs VERY creative.


----------



## Juub (Aug 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Maxing? I doubt that very much. CDPR isn't very experienced as a console dev and these optimizations take years. It's the little things - particular algorithms that get optimized for the hardware, tricks that people find out and become widespread knowledge among devs - that make the difference between early gen games and late gen games. And as usual I expect graphically experienced devs like Naughty Dog to really drive the hardware to its limits, but that will take 3+ years.



Unlike the PS3 when it came out, the PS4 has already hardware that is outdated by around 3 years. You probably already know this but the GPU inside the PS4 is comparable to an underpowered 7870 which came out in 2011.

The 360 when it came out had a top of the line GPU. It actually took a whopping 6 months fo NVIDIA to release a GPU faster than what was inside the 360. This is why these consoles took so long to optimize. Not to mention the PS3's rather unusual architecture with its RSX and Cell processor that gave devs headaches for years. If an Xbox 360 like console came out now, it would probably pack something comparable to an i7 and a 780.

Still, there is probably some room left for optimization but it won't be a night and day difference at the end of the PS4's life cycle vs its beginning like it was with the PS3.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 23, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Oh, it's real
> 
> 25. South Park: The Stick of Truth
> 24. Dungeons of Dredmor
> ...



I vehemently disagree with some of the entries based on mixed genre clashing, let alone personal feelings about the games themselves.

That said, the first place is 100% accurate. If you haven't played Planescape Torment you are doing yourself a great disservice.


----------



## Juub (Aug 23, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I vehemently disagree with some of the entries based on mixed genre clashing, let alone personal feelings about the games themselves.
> 
> That said, the first place is 100% accurate. If you haven't played Planescape Torment you are doing yourself a great disservice.



I'm a bit surprised about the inclusion of South Park. It sure as hell isn't a top 25 RPG.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 23, 2014)

South park always controlled weird.

It'd be great if I could hook up a second screen to the game and fixed its UI problems so its gameplay was way less clunky.

Btw is there any way I can set it so whenever i log in the forum skin automatically goes to the Kill La Kill format?


----------



## Lishenron (Aug 23, 2014)

So i'm  thinking of building a gaming PC, with my budget being $1000-$1300(1400 at worst case scenario,) for the following goals

- Handle a Majority of PC games at 1080p, 60FPS at high-max settings. Perhaps for 2-3 years?

- Handle  emulators such as Dolphin and PCSX2 at max settings

- Heavy sony vegas video editing. Would like to render videos QUICK.

-Option of overclocking

- Easily upgradable, without issues

-Nvidia Card(For gamestreaming, and Shadowplay)

Not interested in SLI, 4k(for now). don't need OS, Keyboard, Mouse, Monitor, or speakers.







> /
> 
> *CPU:*   ($338.99 @ NCIX US)
> *CPU Cooler:*   ($29.98 @ OutletPC)
> ...



Was wondering what you guys thought about this build?Is this a good build, considering my interests? Or are there ways in having this build be more cheaper and affordable? your honest views.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 23, 2014)

Why a 780?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 23, 2014)

Just wait for the 800 series.

Also, I wish the release something soon so we can use the Xbox One controllers wirelessly.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 23, 2014)

Nah you really shouldnt be buying Nvidia cards at all right now unless you want to drop a premium on them for some strange reason


----------



## Lishenron (Aug 23, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> *Just wait for the 800 series.*
> 
> Also, I wish the release something soon so we can use the Xbox One controllers wirelessly.



Yeah, I  think i'll more than likely do this

did a quick search on google , and they'll *apparently* be cheaper+more powerful than the current GTX 700 series. In that case, waiting would be much better right now


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 25, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I don't know, being wired is kind of a turnoff for a game controller if you've already got 360 controllers for your PC that run wirelessly.



I'm sure they'll come out with something eventually for the One controller to work wirelessly with PC. However, if you're the kind of gamer that has your TV/monitor and PC within a 10-foot radius, I'd definitely suggest the One controller.



St NightRazr said:


> That wont work in a living room though
> 
> Ill just keep using the Pro-Controller on my PC



I'm not in a livingroom. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> I dislike wireless controllers. Don't ask me why.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, Death. The controller seems it doesn't deviate from from the 360's which is still my favorite ever. Gotta try it out before making any decision, though.



It's actually surprisingly light as well, lighter than the 360 controller, yet it feels sturdy in your hands. The buttons and sticks don't feel cheap, and it's got a nice matte finish. Seriously, the only bad thing about the controller is that it eats AA batteries like no tomorrow, which is why it's almost mandatory to get the play&charge kit that comes with the rechargeable battery pak. 



St NightRazr said:


> Why a 780?



The 780 is a monster, I bought one for $430-ish. Definitely worth it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 25, 2014)

Well of course its a monster but you're gonna need more V-RAM than what it has sooner or later.

Just wait.

dogecoin miners drive everything way above MSRP anyway lol


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 25, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Well of course its a monster but you're gonna need more V-RAM than what it has sooner or later.
> 
> Just wait.
> 
> dogecoin miners drive everything way above MSRP anyway lol



The only thing actually pushing 3+ GB of VRAM these days is shit like 4k texture mods for Skyrim. 3 GB of VRAM will be more than enough for this generation.

And no one buys Nvidia for mining, that's what AMD cards are for.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 25, 2014)

At least AMD is being competitive with their cards even though Nvidia does the same shit where they just rebrand everything and release it again. AMD's making good refinements

(at this point I'd get an R290 over an R290X because it has a fair price and the upgrade dania's will come callin')


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 26, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> At least AMD is being competitive with their cards even though Nvidia does the same shit where they just rebrand everything and release it again. AMD's making good refinements
> 
> (at this point I'd get an R290 over an R290X because it has a fair price and the upgrade dania's will come callin')



Except AMD also rebrands their shit and re-releases it.  Nvidia is gradually dropping their prices as well. The 780 launched at $650, while the 880 is supposed to be launching at $450. Nvidia is also releasing more mid-range cards like the 750 that are affordable and powerful, and Nvidia drivers are also superior and the cards retain their resale value. Mining has destroyed the resale value of AMD cards, so good luck getting any significant amount of money back for that next upgrade. 

I had to do a shit ton of research a few months ago back when I was deciding between a GTX 780 and an R9 290x, and found that the only reason to choose AMD over Nvidia was money (or lack thereof).


----------



## Juub (Aug 27, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Except AMD also rebrands their shit and re-releases it.  Nvidia is gradually dropping their prices as well. The 780 launched at $650, while the 880 is supposed to be launching at $450. Nvidia is also releasing more mid-range cards like the 750 that are affordable and powerful, and Nvidia drivers are also superior and the cards retain their resale value. Mining has destroyed the resale value of AMD cards, so good luck getting any significant amount of money back for that next upgrade.
> 
> I had to do a shit ton of research a few months ago back when I was deciding between a GTX 780 and an R9 290x, and found that the only reason to choose AMD over Nvidia was money (or lack thereof).



''Supposed'' is a key word. We're talking about NVIDIA after all. You know, those who released the Titan Z for the bargain price of 3000$. 

NVIDIA drivers aren't superior anymore. This was the case 2 years ago. AMD is on par with NVIDIA in terms of driver support.

AMD also has midrange cards for pretty much every price segments. 290X, 280X, 285, 270X, 26X0 etc. I don't know what you're talking about really.

A R9 290X will beat out a 780 any day of the weak. 780 competes with R9 290 non X. Another reason to choose AMD is the superior performance of their cards at higher res due to their wider bus and larger amounts of VRAM. At 4K a pair of R9 290X will mostly beat a pair of 780ti and still be a good deal cheaper.



Right now the R9 290 has the best value on the market. It eats through anything at 1080p and offers reasonable performance at 4K when paired with a second one.

AMD pros:
Cheaper
Better 4K performance
Better multi GPU scaling

NVIDIA pros:
Cooler
Quieter
PhysX
Better overclockability

So really unless you're a blind fanboy or absolutely want the most powerful single GPU. AMD has more interesting offers than NVIDIA at the high-end segment at the moment.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 27, 2014)

it's official

Part 1

just lol


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 27, 2014)

don't emulators use OGL? Nvidia has better drivers for that.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 27, 2014)

Juub said:


> ''Supposed'' is a key word. We're talking about NVIDIA after all. You know, those who released the Titan Z for the bargain price of 3000$.
> 
> NVIDIA drivers aren't superior anymore. This was the case 2 years ago. AMD is on par with NVIDIA in terms of driver support.
> 
> ...



Except shit like the Titan and the Titan Z are clearly aimed at people who have money to throw around and want to boast about how much money they spent on their rigs. It's nothing but a status symbol. 

I can't really take your word on this one considering I've heard a lot of people say the opposite. AMD driver support is getting better, yes, but on par with Nvidia? I disagree. I hear a lot more AMD horror stories than I do Nvidia horror stories. 

If you look again at the context of my post you can see that the mid-range card segment was supplementing the segment about how the cost of Nvidia cards is gradually getting lower, and had nothing to do with competing with AMD.

I'm also of the opinion that using one GPU is preferable to using two GPUs.

Like I said, I did my research, and I couldn't justify spending less money on the R9 290/x when the only pro I cared about was that it was cheaper. It also helped that I got my 780 for $200 less than its launch price.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 27, 2014)

Is the new Nvidia Shield Tablet interesting anyone this fall?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2014)

"Cheaper"?

Depends. AMD cards by and large lose hard in the watt per power field. Depending on how much time you spend idling and gaming per day and how high electricity prices are where you live... if you have it for several years, you can rack up quite an additional cost.


----------



## Juub (Aug 27, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Except shit like the Titan and the Titan Z are clearly aimed at people who have money to throw around and want to boast about how much money they spent on their rigs. It's nothing but a status symbol.


 Titan Z is aimed at gamers. NVIDIA was simply not expecting to get ridiculed by AMD's R9 295X2 so soon. That's why they delayed the Titan Z a few time to perfect it. In the end it still remains a failure of a card.



> GeForce? GTX™ TITAN Z is a *gaming* monster, the fastest card we’ve ever built to power the most extreme PC *gaming* rigs on the planet. Stacked with 5760 cores and 12 GB of memory, this dual GPU gives you the power to drive even the most insane multi-monitor displays and 4K hyper PC machines





> I can't really take your word on this one considering I've heard a lot of people say the opposite. AMD driver support is getting better, yes, but on par with Nvidia? I disagree. I hear a lot more AMD horror stories than I do Nvidia horror stories.


 Again, if that was a year or two ago. You'd be completely right. At the moment, AMD has nothing to envy NVIDIA. Hell, the last horror story was even about NVIDIA intentionally crippling its own OpenGL drivers. Actually, even more recently there were people stating 



> If you look again at the context of my post you can see that the mid-range card segment was supplementing the segment about how the cost of Nvidia cards is gradually getting lower, and had nothing to do with competing with AMD.


 I sure as hell hope the prices are getting lower. GTX 780 was released over a year ago. Also, the price of the 780 was slashed right when AMD were about to release their R9 290 and R9 290X,



> I'm also of the opinion that using one GPU is preferable to using two GPUs.


 I entirely agree with you but people who want 4K at playable framerate or multi monitor gaming will disagree with you. There's no way you can get a game like Crysis 3 at near max settings and 4K using only a 780ti. You'll need two of them. This is where AMD shine. Their scaling for multi GPU's is better and with their larger bus and higher amount of VRAM, the gap widens as the resolution goes up.



> Like I said, I did my research, and I couldn't justify spending less money on the R9 290/x when the only pro I cared about was that it was cheaper. It also helped that I got my 780 for $200 less than its launch price.


 Except R9 290X craps over the 780. R9 290 non X can be had for about 330$ new if you look around properly. I even got one for my brother for 250$ and it was simply open box. AMD's offering are A LOT cheaper overall. Not just 5-10%. More like 25% for similar performance.

Again, NVIDIA has some nice perks like PhysX, Gsync and CUDA support but acting like AMD isn't the little bit enticing is just pure fanboyism. AMD took the war to NVIDIA and forced their hand for a price cut. In the end competition is a great thing as we, the consumers, are the ultimate winners.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 27, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Is the new Nvidia Shield Tablet interesting anyone this fall?



I actually bought it on a whim because I was looking to buy a tablet anyway and heard a lot of praise for it. 



Juub said:


> Titan Z is aimed at gamers. NVIDIA was simply not expecting to get ridiculed by AMD's R9 295X2 so soon. That's why they delayed the Titan Z a few time to perfect it. In the end it still remains a failure of a card.
> 
> Again, if that was a year or two ago. You'd be completely right. At the moment, AMD has nothing to envy NVIDIA. Hell, the last horror story was even about NVIDIA intentionally crippling its own OpenGL drivers. Actually, even more recently there were people stating
> 
> ...



The problem is that most PC gamers won't be buying a Titan Z, not when the majority of them did enough research to build their own PCs and saw how the extra $2500 is going towards nothing. It's definitely a failure of a card, and is useful for little more than bragging about how much disposable income you have.

Well I meant that more for the newer cards coming out, like the 880 launching at $450, not how cards from last year are finally getting price drops (which they should be). 

I was still seeing more whining about AMD than I was Nvidia a few months ago when I was deciding which GPU to buy. That was just my experience, though. I know that AMD has been getting a lot better recently, though. That's why I had to make a tough decision in the first place.  I would've went with the R9 290/x if I couldn't find the GTX 780 below $500. 

But you're totally right otherwise, I just preferred the pros of Nvidia more than AMD's, though AMD does have more going for it these days than just "cheap".


----------



## Juub (Aug 27, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I actually bought it on a whim because I was looking to buy a tablet anyway and heard a lot of praise for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rumor has it this will still be 28nm and not 20nm. Also if it's 450$, I kinda expect it to be a rebadged 780ti. 

I've been hitching for a 4K upgrade but nothing can run 4K at 120fps now or in the forseeable future. Guess I'll wait on the 990ti or whatever it's called.


----------



## Lishenron (Aug 28, 2014)

> Is the new Nvidia Shield Tablet interesting anyone this fall?



Will likely get the LTE version later on this year, or buy it early next year

A gamepad called the Ipega 9023 recently came out that allows you to  use it's physical controls to play games. From what i've read so far, emulators, and even gamestreaming seems to work.



[youtube]P2BPhnRWd6Q[/youtube]





Death-kun said:


> I actually bought it on a whim because I was looking to buy a tablet anyway and heard a lot of praise for it.


Nice. Have you had any the reported problems the people on geforce have been experiencing?(cracks, and bad wifi issues)


Dragon Ball Xenoverse: Balance Key on 4 Platforms


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 28, 2014)

I have the previous tablet itineration The Tegra 4 Note 7 which is good on 3D games but I had issues with slowness and the DC board had to be replaced a few times causing charging issues.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2014)

Juub said:


> Rumor has it this will still be 28nm and not 20nm. Also if it's 450$, I kinda expect it to be a rebadged 780ti.
> 
> I've been hitching for a 4K upgrade but nothing can run 4K at 120fps now or in the forseeable future. Guess I'll wait on the 990ti or whatever it's called.



I'd definitely wait for 900 series if you're already rocking anything that came out within the last 2 or 3 years, unless you _really_ need an upgrade. The 800 series will be using 28nm again as far as I know. The 900 series is going to be the true show of what the new architecture can do. 

I'm not getting into 4k anytime soon because I have my PC connected to my tv, which is a 42-inch that's 1080p 120Hz.



Lishenron said:


> Nice. Have you had any the reported problems the people on geforce have been experiencing?(cracks, and bad wifi issues)
> 
> 
> Dragon Ball Xenoverse: Balance Key on 4 Platforms



Nope, zero problems whatsoever. It's worked amazingly well so far. The only cons I can think of are that the screen resolution could be higher (though 1920x1200 is still pretty good), and it'd be nice if more than the Shield controller was officially supported. However, the Shield controller is pretty awesome.


----------



## ShadowStep (Aug 29, 2014)

I got a reference r9 290 a few months ago, it's fast but runs a little hot (94 degrees as advertised) and loud. Is it worth it if I go into watercooling?


----------



## Juub (Aug 30, 2014)

ShadowStep said:


> I got a reference r9 290 a few months ago, it's fast but runs a little hot (94 degrees as advertised) and loud. Is it worth it if I go into watercooling?





Yes.


----------



## Agitation (Sep 2, 2014)

I have no friends on steam what so ever ; ; add me "Agitationer" or "Agitation", not sure which one you add, id or just profile name. my friends list is lonely

pretty much converted to steam now and not worrying about having a physical copy of the game. easier just to have them stored in steam even if I have a shitty 3mb connection lmao.


----------



## Juub (Sep 6, 2014)

So word on the street is we're gonna skip straight the 800's to the 980/970. Also, NVIDIA has a big event on the 18th of September. Rumor mill has been out in full spin the last few days.

Oh and for the American folks. R9 295X2 has dropped from 1500$ to 1000$ for some models and apparently it is a limited-time offer.

Also some GTX 780ti can be found for around 580$.

Early reactions to Maxwell it seems.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]frEVzZ9zDcM[/YOUTUBE]

This shit is looking amazing. The discount they give you for owned the original version is pretty shitty but hey, whatever. Still getting it.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 18, 2014)

I see the thread was archived, so here

[youtube]Gd43NYBzHuk[/youtube]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2014)

Out of the 3 RPGs that came out of Kickstarter from Inxile and Obsidian, this is the one I'm looking forward the most. The alien atmosphere is looking to be pretty enticing and the graphics have an old school quality to them.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 18, 2014)

latest rumors about the GTX 970 and 980




should be unveiled and be available today/tomorrow


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 18, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> I see the thread was archived, so here
> 
> [youtube]Gd43NYBzHuk[/youtube]



Good lord,that looks amazing!


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 18, 2014)

another one:


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 19, 2014)

that 970

they're available at retailers now


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 19, 2014)

ff13 is on steam.

FF15 confurmuzzled


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 19, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> ff13 is on steam.
> 
> FF15 confurmuzzled



Not only on Steam but was the number one seller until an isometric cRPG,Wasteland 2 no less,took it down to the second place.

End times indeed..


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 19, 2014)

Dawn of War 10 year Anniversary Giveaway (DAMMIT SEGA, YOU WANT TO TEASE US WITH DOW 3?)


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 23, 2014)

well, it's here:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2014)

Huh, gonna take me awhile until I get used to it. They waste a bunch of space with sections that are just slight variations of "HERE'S WHAT'S NEW AND HIP" and then they waste even more space with this curator bullshit that's just like shoving every game related crap from the internet to it.

No, I don't want douchebag CynicalBrit or fucking Kotaku to tell me what I should play.

Hugh.

At least they made the "New Releases" tab auto selected again. And you can select the type of games that show up on the front page. Now I can just erase each and every early access crap from my front page.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 27, 2014)

Holy shit...

*Spoiler*: __ 









I only have a GTX 770 4GB.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 29, 2014)

Which is still going to serve you fine. You don't have to play on ultra. Also, we still need proper benches.


----------



## YoungChief (Oct 1, 2014)

So uh, hi. I want to upgrade my PC, I got this one a while back on the cheap from a friend. It's served me well for a while, I can't play many games on high settings or at 60 frames but it was fine, whatever.

Then I bought Gauntlet on steam and it runs at sub 20 frames on the lowest settings, that was the last fucking straw. I have around 500 bucks to use, if I wait until next week I'll have more (900). I need advice on upgrading if anyone is willing to help me out here, I've never done this before

It's an ASUS desktop and here are the specs 

System Model: M11bb
Processor: AMD A10-6700 APU with Radeon HD graphics (4 CPUs) 3.7GHz
Memory: 8192 MB RAM

AMD Radeon HD 8679D

Alright there you go, now you know how shitty my rig is. A friend of mine says I just need a new video card, if that's the case, I've been hearing about this GTX 970/980 thing thats supposed to be good


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 1, 2014)

The 970 is the current price/perf/cons king. For $330-400 (depending on the model, a lot of them are overclocked) you'll get a card that can go toe-to-toe with the more expensive high-end or enthusiast cards. You can't go wrong with that. People are very happy with that card.

Not sure about that CPU though. An AMD APU for longer term? If you can spare $900, then I might go for a bigger upgrade. So, GPU + CPU + whatever else it needs. But I'm not the best for advices like this.

You can try and ask  too btw.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 6, 2014)

So Disney is having a giant sale on steam right now.

And it's giving a very generous, modest discount of 10% for EVERYTHING.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 6, 2014)

Been hearing some nice-sounding rumors about the GTX 980 Ti. I just bought a 780 in the last 3 months, but I wouldn't mind selling it and my old 570 + other computer parts to cover most of the cost of a 980 Ti.


----------



## P3IN (Oct 9, 2014)

> So uh, hi. I want to upgrade my PC, I got this one a while back on the cheap from a friend. It's served me well for a while, I can't play many games on high settings or at 60 frames but it was fine, whatever.
> 
> Then I bought Gauntlet on steam and it runs at sub 20 frames on the lowest settings, that was the last fucking straw. I have around 500 bucks to use, if I wait until next week I'll have more (900). I need advice on upgrading if anyone is willing to help me out here, I've never done this before
> 
> ...



The AMD A10 6700 is an entry level-Mid ranged processor, so it's not good for gaming, but you can play most games (which are less CPU intensive, to be blunt, direct console ports are heavily cpu dependent) fluently. To make it worse, your GPU sucks cock, it's worse then the intel HD 4600 by a slight margin. I'd look to upgrade the mobo, try the FX 6300 series or the 8k AMD chips, the FX 8350 is a good processor and it should cost you around 200, I'm suggesting AMD due to the fact they're cheaper then intel processors. The FX 6300 are really cheap nowadays and can carry you on for a while. depending on your budget, if you have 900. Equip it with an r9 290x, And you'll be good for quite a while. I tend to prefer AMD GPU's over Nvidea


----------



## Agitation (Oct 9, 2014)

There's a shitstorm at Steam concerning the release of FFXIII


----------



## Naruto (Oct 10, 2014)

Agitation said:


> There's a shitstorm at Steam concerning the release of FFXIII



With good reason. I just facepalm every time something like this happens. A console developer (usually japanese) ports a game and it turns out to be missing core features that have absolutely no reason to be left out. Seriously? Not letting people change the resolution? There is literally no extra development time involved, it's incompetent porting at its finest.

Thank god Durante is releasing a fix. Square should be fucking ashamed when one man working against the odds (no source code, can't build actual patches only dll injectors) can do what they couldn't be arsed to do with everything at their disposal. In a fucking day


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> With good reason. I just facepalm every time something like this happens. A console developer (usually japanese) ports a game and it turns out to be missing core features that have absolutely no reason to be left out. Seriously? Not letting people change the resolution? There is literally no extra development time involved, it's incompetent porting at its finest.
> 
> Thank god Durante is releasing a fix. Square should be fucking ashamed when one man working against the odds (no source code, can't build actual patches only dll injectors) can do what they couldn't be arsed to do with everything at their disposal. In a fucking day



He released the alpha in 1 hour, just like how he fixed DS1 in 30 mins.

He says DS1 was worse.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 18, 2014)

Anyone here looking forward to Homeworld Remastered?


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 18, 2014)

Naruto said:


> With good reason. I just facepalm every time something like this happens. A console developer (usually japanese) ports a game and it turns out to be missing core features that have absolutely no reason to be left out. Seriously? Not letting people change the resolution? There is literally no extra development time involved, it's incompetent porting at its finest.
> 
> Thank god Durante is releasing a fix. Square should be fucking ashamed when one man working against the odds (no source code, can't build actual patches only dll injectors) can do what they couldn't be arsed to do with everything at their disposal. In a fucking day



FFXIII port is better than TEW pc port


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Death-kun (Oct 19, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> FFXIII port is better than TEW pc port



You've been ragging on The Evil Within quite a lot lately. 



αshɘs said:


>



The perfect depiction of every Steam sale.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 20, 2014)

nvm

**


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 20, 2014)

smh


edit: oh man, read that thread, people are posting other tweets from him and his GF. Guy has issues and needs to chill. Keeps digging and digging. Or go to his twitter account, if he doesn't delete a couple of tweets. like the death threat itself.

edit2:



like seriously, you talk shit about your business partners in public, threaten to kill their CEO (doesn't matter if it's a joke or not), they boot you out of their store and then you play the victim card?

edit3:



he lost it rofl


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 20, 2014)

What game did this loser dev put on Steam in the first place?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 20, 2014)

Yet another example of an indie dev acting like a pissy little malcontent after fucking up immensely. Next time he'll think twice before overreacting the fuck out of a 2 hour long non-issue and shit talk the platform that distributes your product AND state that he'll kill the owner of said platform to then play the victim card.

This idiot clearly never had a job in his life.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 21, 2014)

Press have been covering it.



includes Valve's letter to the dev



Death-kun said:


> What game did this loser dev put on Steam in the first place?



Paranautical Activity



Deathbringerpt said:


> This idiot clearly never had a job in his life.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 21, 2014)

*Walks into thread to announce how he finally installed a 2nd monitor for no reason*
*Sees that the current convo involves yet another gaming controversy*
*Apathy sets in*
*Figures he'd look silly talking about it now*
*Leaves*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 27, 2014)

So, Kamiya, the guy that doesn't care about PC gaming went to Valve recently.



PC ports, god willing, imminent?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 27, 2014)

lol


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 27, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So, Kamiya, the guy that doesn't care about PC gaming went to Valve recently.
> 
> 
> 
> PC ports, god willing, imminent?



Well Scalebound is a ONE exclusive, is third party. So we know it's gonna end up on PC  6-8 months after.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 27, 2014)

Maybe Kamiya just visited them because he wanted to and not due to business...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 27, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Well Scalebound is a ONE exclusive, is *third party.* So we know it's gonna end up on PC  6-8 months after.



Microsoft owns the IP, unlike Ryse or Dead Rising 3. So if it goes to PC, it's Microsoft's decision. Which I doubt it'll happen.



αshɘs said:


> Maybe Kamiya just visited them because he wanted to and not due to business...



Which would be weird since he never really cared about Steam or Valve or PC in general. Maybe the producer that went there to smooth out the process for Revengeance PC release told him the place was worth visiting?


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 27, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Microsoft owns the IP, unlike Ryse or Dead Rising 3. So if it goes to PC, it's Microsoft's decision. Which I doubt it'll happen.



Depends on how well it sells, if it sells like Gears then no, if it doesn't then you can bet your ass it's gonna bet some kind of Windows 10 exclusivity thing.

@ashes

Inaba visited Valve two years ago. And then we got Rising on PC:


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 27, 2014)

Haha literally came here to post that 

vanquish next pls sega, then bayo 1


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2014)

At this rate all the games I've bought for my PS3 last year that I haven't played yet are going to come out on PC


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 27, 2014)

would suck dick for vanquish on PC, just saying


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 27, 2014)

oh btw a new publisher is coming to GOG tomorrow and from the hints it seems it's Disney/LucasArts


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey, lookadat. Sega betting more on PC.

Considering that besides Sonic, it's the only making them relevant in the gaming business lately, it took them long enough. If it sells well, maybe they'll consider another sequel that's not gimped on handhelds.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 27, 2014)

I love you Sega.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 28, 2014)

Kamiya just RTd 

who made the tweet works at Valve

maybe it's time to believe!


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 28, 2014)

this was published a bit early, got taken down



> Confirmed.
> 
> The day has finally come and the holy grail of classic gaming has arrived on GOG.com. Welcome, Lucasfilm games! You are among friends, here! We're proud to announce a new partnership with ?Disney that allows for the DRM-free release of about 30 classic titles from the cult-classic developer. We know you waited long for this moment, so we want to reunite you with those golden oldies with as little delay as possible. Today, to start with a bang, we are releasing a selection of 6 acclaimed titles from Lucas' most famous gaming franchises, so that the Disney/Lucasfilm catalog on GOG.com is made impressive from day one. Here are the great titles you can get right away:
> 
> ...


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 28, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Kamiya just RTd
> 
> who made the tweet works at Valve
> 
> maybe it's time to believe!



JP Kellams too


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2014)

*Star Wars™: X-Wing Special Edition - digital distribution debut, on GOG.com!
Star Wars™: TIE Fighter Special Edition - digital distribution debut, on GOG.com!
Sam & Max Hit the Road - digital distribution debut, on GOG.com!*

Holy *shit*, that's awesome.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 28, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Star Wars?: X-Wing Special Edition - digital distribution debut, on GOG.com!
> Star Wars?: TIE Fighter Special Edition - digital distribution debut, on GOG.com!
> Sam & Max Hit the Road - digital distribution debut, on GOG.com!*
> 
> Holy *shit*, that's awesome.



Yeah can finally get it legally :3


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 28, 2014)

Does anyone go to Comic Con or similar gaming conventions?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 28, 2014)

HIB13 + Teleglitch is free


----------



## Shirker (Oct 28, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Does anyone go to Comic Con or similar gaming conventions?



I've followed my dad to the Wizard World convention in Rosemont for the past 5 or 6 years, but other than that, no. Though, I do plan on going to a couple more anime and game conventions once I get a better paying job.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 28, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Does anyone go to Comic Con or similar gaming conventions?



Of course.

I went to E3 like two times (2011 & 2012) It's part of my plan to try to go on 2015 as well.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 28, 2014)

That's cool guys, you might be interested in a few videos and interviews I did at Comic Con


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2014)

God damn, only came across this now.

Treasure is making a game for Steam. These guys are some of the best of arcade action games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2014)

Sanitarium, one of my favorite point and click adventure games ever just got released on steam. Perfect Halloween game.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MpmIrWqEUUU[/YOUTUBE]

here you go my gaters


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 30, 2014)

best puter gif


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 6, 2014)

Upcoming Ubisoft games are removed from Steam? First it was the UK, but now everywhere else it seems. Either mistake or they're pulling an EA.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 6, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Upcoming Ubisoft games are removed from Steam? First it was the UK, but now everywhere else it seems. Either mistake or they're pulling an EA.



The stupid fuckers are pulling an EA,but seeing as Uplay is as bad compared to Origin as Origin was bad compared to Steam they will lose most of their PC userbase because of this.

Truly greedy,stupid bastards.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 6, 2014)

Crap.

I don't give a shit about their AAA gaming but they still have some talented as fuck people working smaller projects.

Fucking hell Ubisoft, you're just stupid.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 7, 2014)

new MP shooter by Blizzard

Link removed


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2014)

Getting it so I can push the cart.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 16, 2014)

Binding of Isaac: Rebirth is stupid good. If any of you like roguelikes, just get it.


----------



## Lishenron (Nov 21, 2014)

Do GPU's+CPU's usually get a good price drop on black friday or cyber monday?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2014)

Lishenron said:


> Do GPU's+CPU's usually get a good price drop on black friday or cyber monday?



Yes, unless they came out within the last 6 months.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 25, 2014)

also if you didn't know, the flag 'AllowCrossTradingAndGifting' has been made off by default for every new game for a while now. Dev and pubs can modify it, if they want to


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2014)

Steam Autumn Sale begins today.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 26, 2014)

Sega Humble Bundle is pretty sweet.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2014)

Funky PC people, when's a good time to buy RAM at this time of year? Black Friday/Cyber Monday? After Christmas?

The best I found so far is on Newegg. After another promo code, this comes out to $130 for 16GB.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 26, 2014)

Steam Sale baby


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2014)

Be strong, my friends! For the Winter Sale is not far off. Hold your wallets and do not give in to temptation.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 26, 2014)

Stanley Parable reached the sweet spot, definitely gonna buy that one.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm surprised The Evil Within officially dropped that fast. I got it about a week after launch for around... $35.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 26, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I'm surprised The Evil Within officially dropped that fast. I got it about a week after launch for around... $35.



That fast and that much. 66%? Holy shit.

My wishlist is pretty much covered in hidden sales so I'll wait for the right discount to start buying stuff. I'm pretty much only playing Binding of Isaac: Rebirth these days.


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 26, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I'm surprised The Evil Within officially dropped that fast. I got it about a week after launch for around... $35.





probably word of mouth spread that the game was nothing like the videos said it was (From what I'm given to understand)


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 26, 2014)

Got Battleblock Theater.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 26, 2014)

Burnout Paradise is 1.50 Shit's pretty awesome.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello there, Shadow Warrior. How nice of you to be at 90% discount.


----------



## dream (Nov 27, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Funky PC people, when's a good time to buy RAM at this time of year? Black Friday/Cyber Monday? After Christmas?
> 
> The best I found so far is on Newegg. After another promo code, this comes out to $130 for 16GB.



Would get it if I had the money to spend on new pc parts.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 27, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Got Battleblock Theater.



Quite a fun game with a peculiar yet amazing soundtrack. 
If you consider cussing at dying repeatedly fun, of course


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2014)

I grabbed South Park for $15. Not on Steam, but I redeemed the key on Steam. 

$20 or lower was my goal for that game. 



Dream said:


> Would get it if I had the money to spend on new pc parts.



I know that feel.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## αshɘs (Dec 5, 2014)

guys

it's over

we're doomed

[youtube]9ApOFe9ODZY[/youtube]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2014)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 5, 2014)

Anyone use OBS?


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 9, 2014)

Heroes 3 HD announced


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 11, 2014)

The Steam Winter Sale is starting on December 18th this year, according to a leaked date from PayPal Japan.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 12, 2014)

we'll see about that


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2014)

Microsoft, pls don't try to start something like GWL again.  Just make games you fools.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2014)

So... a leaked build of Windows 10 supposedly has a Steam-like Xbox app and stuff.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 15, 2014)

Not much use for that unless there are more Xbox games on PC as well


----------



## dream (Dec 15, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> So... a leaked build of Windows 10 supposedly has a Steam-like Xbox app and stuff.



Dead on Arrival.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2014)

Emulation


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2014)

Emulation is truly a wonder.  Just hope that we can get a 3DS emulator soon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 16, 2014)

I can never emulate handheld games with a full screen. Doesn't feel right for me, always gotta play in a small window.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 16, 2014)

What's the first one?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 16, 2014)

MGS: Ground Zeroes comes out on PC in two days and still no price shown. 

That's also the day the winter sale starts so hopefully it's like 50% off right out of the gate.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 18, 2014)

GZ 33%off
Rising 80% off


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 19, 2014)

So I bit the bullet and dropped about 1100 on an entirely new PC, first time EVER doing this btw. Got my stuff from newegg, and now it's all like oh yeah only one order went through, the other 7 things you got though? On Hold.

FUUUUUUUUUU what do I do?!


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 19, 2014)

nvm its cleared up now


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 19, 2014)

Now that I'll be joining the master race soon, you guys got any suggestions for games?


----------



## Atlas (Dec 19, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Now that I'll be joining the master race soon, you guys got any suggestions for games?



League of Legends
World of Warcraft
Star Wars: The Old Republic
Counter Strike: Global Offensive
Hotline Miami
Bethesda games modded
Payday 2
Binding of Issac: Rebirth

Just a few suggestions.


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 22, 2014)

First package arrived, I don't really order online that much but holy shit, this bitch that delivered my solid state drive knocked one time hella quiet. I must have gotten to the door in less than 10 seconds, and she was already hoppin back in the damn UPS truck! Holy shit man


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 22, 2014)

Whose the most common emulator youtuber? I'm looking to make a few emu vids with my OBS software.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 23, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> So I bit the bullet and dropped about 1100 on an entirely new PC, first time EVER doing this btw.



What are your specs?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 23, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Now that I'll be joining the master race soon, you guys got any suggestions for games?



Tell me what genres you like and I'll recommend you games.

Also if you just want to give your pimping new rig a test, I would say install Skyrim and all the visual improvement modifications, install ENB, etc. Then give it a go.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 23, 2014)

♦Diamante♦ said:


> *League of Legends*



introducing this poor soul to the troll drugs, you should be ashamed


Just Buy Elite dangerous, The Entire bethpack, Forget WoW, Buy CSGO, Hotline mIami and Payday 2, and buy and give a copy of Binding of Isaac for someone else, because this game is tits


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2014)

I haven't bought a single thing during this winter sale. 

I want Metro Redux, but not for a mere 50% off.


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 23, 2014)

well after getting this thing together and running properly, which took an unholy amount of fucking time, it won't boot from HDD. Fuck me man, I have USB drives which I put an OS on, but it wont work either


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> well after getting this thing together and running properly, which took an unholy amount of fucking time, it won't boot from HDD. Fuck me man, I have USB drives which I put an OS on, but it wont work either



Did you choose the appropriate settings in the BIOS? If you don't have an OS yet you have to have a Windows/OS image on a CD or USB that you can install to your primary HDD, and then when the installation is done you can boot from the HDD.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2014)

Is Lords of the Fallen worth it for $20?


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 24, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Is Lords of the Fallen worth it for $20?



I got it for free but yes it is.


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 24, 2014)

Ok I got everything working now, I tested my computer a little, I was playing this game called shadow warrior, its pretty cool, could have never played this on my old pc. I was even able to stream it on twitch with no slowdown or anything, wow


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 24, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Ok I got everything working now, I tested my computer a little, I was playing this game called shadow warrior, its pretty cool, could have never played this on my old pc. I was even able to stream it on twitch with no slowdown or anything, wow



Welcome to the Master Race.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2014)

welcum to pc mustard race


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 27, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Now that I'll be joining the master race soon, you guys got any suggestions for games?



*Five Nights at Freddy's*.

It is pretty much a phenomenon on the internet at this point, since it is one of the best horror games ever produced.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 31, 2014)

What I got during the Steam Sales:

Five Nights at Freddy's (from friend)
ORION: Prelude
Spelunky
The Walking Dead Season 2
Metal Gear Rising
Dead Rising 2 (from Death-kun)
Wolfenstein: The New Order ROW
Postal
Postal 2
Hero's Siege
Transistor
Shadow Warrior: Special Edition
Lethal League
Child of Light
Super Meat Boy (for friend)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 4, 2015)

*Link*

New humble bundle is actually pretty fucking good on account of how awesome the first tier is.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 15, 2015)

Major Nelson just RTd this



might be related to the Windows 10 event next week

new AoE?


----------



## dream (Jan 15, 2015)

Be ready for disappointment.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 15, 2015)

no wait, looks like this was the original pic, before they cropped it?



DS?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 15, 2015)

here's a guess from gaf



> Dark Souls II: Scholar of the First Sin to be the first game to have cross-save/cross-purchase between XBO and PC.



yeah, maybe

lol


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 15, 2015)

Dark Souls..on PC?

What..


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 15, 2015)

lol he deleted the tweet

and now this



just messing with people smh



Ciupy said:


> Dark Souls..on PC?
> 
> What..



I has been out on PC though


----------



## dream (Jan 15, 2015)

Nelson


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 15, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> lol he deleted the tweet
> 
> and now this
> 
> ...



I know,I finished it on the PC (blessed be Durante).

That's why I considered strange a tweet hyping an old game for their next important Windows conference.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 15, 2015)

seriously what are the odds he accidentally responds to a seemingly hype account due to a typo


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2015)

Does anyone here play Elite Dangerous? I just got it. o_O


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2015)

So AMD throwing shade at #SaltyNvidia again lol


----------



## dream (Jan 29, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> So AMD throwing shade at #SaltyNvidia again lol



It's a shame that AMD doesn't have the performance to really make  their diss effective.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 30, 2015)

Dream said:


> It's a shame that AMD doesn't have the performance to really make  their diss effective.



I genuinely hope that the upcoming HBM video card they've got coming really is as impressive as the specs let on.

Got the 9x faster stacked memory, for less power usage, and the card is rumored to come with a liquid cooler.

Granted, their linux support really needs to improve, and is reason enough for me to keep buying Nvidia. But I'd love for that HBM card to be amazing, if only so the competition between AMD and Nvidia is back on.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 1, 2015)

It's rumored to be 300W too. But yeah, let's see how HBM turns out. Nvidia will use it for Pascal next year (?). And yes, I wonder if the manage to improve their linux situation given Valve's initiative actually launches this year


----------



## Mako (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh my god, this new Starbound update is going to suck 100+ hours out of my life.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 13, 2015)

The Evil Within for 15 dollars?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 13, 2015)

^

Yes. It's not the best horror game ever but it's still pretty good.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 15, 2015)

I got nostalgic and re-installed Command and Conquer 3.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 27, 2015)

fucking bullshit!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 27, 2015)

Release it anyway and see who sues. 

//HbS


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 27, 2015)

Overwatch said:


> I got nostalgic and re-installed Command and Conquer 3.



Ooooooooh I haven't played that for ages.

Is that Tiberium Wars?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 2, 2015)

UE4 is now free o_o


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2015)

Wow, that's pretty cool. The royalties are now obligatory but they're only 5% now. I'm pretty sure they'll make more money this way.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 3, 2015)

And it's also free.

Someone's trying to up the value of their platform with userbase produced content.

Which is cool and all but I don't make games, I play them. Make with the game announcements, Valve.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone here playing Dirty Bomb? It's pretty good.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 1, 2015)

I've had a fit and I've played all Dawn of War games back to back, then Dawn of War 2 trilogy, then Space Marine, and then I finished my Freespace 2 walkthrough from last year and made 

I can't get Freespace 2 music and Warhammer quotes out of my brain...

//HbS


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 1, 2015)

Bought a HP Stream 7 wintab for general use inc. surfing the site atm.

Seems ok.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 7, 2015)

The rage on Steam because of the still not available GTA V preload.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]I5WKz3scRus[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 27, 2015)

Reddit collectively downvoting Gabe was as site to behold. Valve fucked up.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 27, 2015)

Mods are no more!


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 28, 2015)

Source


well thank God


----------



## Jossaff (Apr 30, 2015)

Bought MK X on steam , god i made a huge mistake


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2015)

What is the problem with it?


----------



## Jossaff (Apr 30, 2015)

The game is great , if you have a console then pick it up , but the Pc port is absolutly terrible , Non stable fps , it crashes all the time , it takes forever to find an online match and when you do its imposible to play properly due lag.

Fucking High Voltage


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2015)

You should always be careful with PC ports of non-fps games.  And even ported fps games can be pretty bad.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2015)

It's more the company behind the port than anything else. High Voltage is one of the most mediocre studios around and the only reason I can fathom behind all the work they're getting is that they're probably payed in peanuts. I don't remember a single port they've ever not fuck up.


----------



## Patchouli (May 3, 2015)

>Directx 12 rolling out to replace Directx 11 in a few months
>Vulkan rolling out to replace Opengl sometime soon, has a ton of devs sponsoring/supporting it in some way, including Valve, Blizzard, Intel, AMD, and Nvidia.
>Both are low-level api's
>Both will allow nvidia/amd cards to work together
>Potentially big performance increase just from using the new api's
>CPU scaling will mean AMD's 40,000 core 0.1ghz processors will actually be useful for gaming
>GPU's will matter more when it comes to performance
>Unity 5 and Unreal 4 free with royalties
>Source 2 entirely free
>Gsync/Freesync 144Hz monitors
>VR on the horizon


----------



## Zaru (May 3, 2015)

> >Both will allow nvidia/amd cards to work together


Yeah like that's not going to be blocked by one of them (Probably Nvidia)


----------



## Patchouli (May 3, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Yeah like that's not going to be blocked by one of them (Probably Nvidia)



I want to believe they'll become best friends. 

(While still keeping the rivalry going. I don't want either to win and end up raising prices due to no competitors.)


----------



## Zaru (May 3, 2015)

They're already splitting monitors in half because your 600 bucks *sync device won't actually *sync with the competitor's cards


----------



## Patchouli (May 3, 2015)

They're just going through a rough patch in their friendship.


----------



## αshɘs (May 29, 2015)

D4 PC demo is out


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh snap.  Time to get some refunds.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2015)

Awww yeh. My 72 games long wishlist better get shorter after this sale.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GKiMYH9bHcY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2015)

Any games worth buying cheap? I grabbed Shadowrun already.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 13, 2015)

I've underestimted Darkest Dungeon. But, as they say, overconfidence is a slow and insidious killer. 

I'm holding on, but my party members have a laundry list of negative effects. I've failed three 0-level quests in a row, now I'm forced to send lower level people on higher level quests, with only <2k worth of supplies each...

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2015)

So apparently Valve was too busy reviving the PC customization scene to attend E3. The Warcraft 3 customization golden era is coming back and Source 2 is optimizing the FUCK out of Dota 2. The engine is looking to be a thing of beauty, just imagine the games.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 18, 2015)

If, by some miracle, Dota 2 goes full ironic circle and revives the custom map scene on PC, I'll be a very happy man.

Fuck DotA, but also fuck Warcraft 3 Melee. All I ever wanted was limitless custom maps that are easy to find and play.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2015)

Finally upgrading to 16 GB of 2133 MHz RAM from my 8 GB of 1333 MHz RAM.

I should see a few performance increases in games and now my multitasking will be smoother and faster. I like having a lot of shit running in the background when I'm playing games and it can eat up my memory pretty fast.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh my, AMD.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jul 25, 2015)

do you guys do general build advice? i have a low tier gaming pc from a few years back but i'm about to build my first rig in the next few months (playing the long game on this one).


----------



## Naruto (Jul 30, 2015)

I called this shit when I previewed Windows 10, everyone kept saying it wouldn't be like that on release. Welp.

*edit:*


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 30, 2015)

I have Windows 10 Pro, so I don't have to deal with any of that shit.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 31, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> I have Windows 10 Pro, so I don't have to deal with any of that shit.



Yeah you do, actually


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 8, 2015)

Got my new gaming PC yesterday. My PS4 seems to be ashamed of existing next to it.

Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
Video Card 1	Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600
Video Card 2	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970
Memory	16 GB
Operating System	Microsoft Windows 7 Professional Edition Service Pack 1 (build 7601), 64-bit
( And a 26 inch screen. )
I hope the new Metal Gear won't be much of an issue now.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2015)

It'll do max/60fps at 1080p according to preliminary benchmarks


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 8, 2015)

Ugh, I watched a playthrough of the Legacy of the Void prologue missions.

I can't believe I used to defend this rubbish.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 8, 2015)

Trying to decide if I should upgrade my laptop and PC to 500 GB SSDs. My PC already has an SSD, but it's a 250 GB 840 EVO which has the notorious slowdown bug.  I mean yeah it's still fast as shit, but yeah.

And the laptop needs a major speed upgrade from it's crappy HDD.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 16, 2015)

Should I update right now to Windows 10 ? Or should I wait for a while ?
I'm talking about which one handle games better.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 16, 2015)

Only update if your computer has all it's drivers win 10 compatible.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 16, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Should I update right now to Windows 10 ? Or should I wait for a while ?
> I'm talking about which one handle games better.



You shouldn't get Windows 10 for at least six months. See how things are looking by then.

At the moment Windows 10 is plagued with bugs that you would expect from any new operating system, but worse, a high number of shitty decisions that remove control from the end user and invade your privacy. If all you care about is DX12, well, there aren't any games that support it yet and I'm guessing there might be just one or two around the holidays.

There is NO sense in jumping headfirst into a new operating system, especially one with as many issues as Windows 10.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 16, 2015)

I say it's not worth it unless you really just wanna explore a new OS. I upgraded to Win10 on my PC, but I reverted back to Windows 7 on my laptop. Win10 has nothing special that you're missing and, like Naruto said, there won't be any games that utilize DX12 for a while. Just wait a few months so most of the bugs are ironed out, then upgrade. You have within a year to upgrade for free.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 20, 2015)

Windows 10 is really creepy due to the whole "we're gonna log everything you type and send that data to Microsoft" stuff.

Can disable all that creepy stuff, but supposedly the keylogging gives no fucks whether you block via hosts file, or whether the feature's checked as disabled or not.

I could understand that in a free service like google or facebook. But if you don't already own W7/W8, you need to shell out over $100 for the OS, and they still do all that logging stuff despite it being something you've paid for.

Still sticking with my W7/Linux dual boot. May upgrade again later on down the line if Microsoft stops being creepy voyeurs.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 20, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Windows 10 is really creepy due to the whole "we're gonna log everything you type and send that data to Microsoft" stuff.
> 
> Can disable all that creepy stuff, but supposedly the keylogging gives no fucks whether you block via hosts file, or whether the feature's checked as disabled or not.
> 
> ...



You're only acting like that because you have something to hide, patch. 

I'm watching Win 10 for a few months with the driver issues and customer satisfaction over Win 8.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 20, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> You're only acting like that because you have something to hide, patch.
> 
> I'm watching Win 10 for a few months with the driver issues and customer satisfaction over Win 8.



Can't have Microsoft knowing about my terabytes of sonic x starfox crossover porn. 

Seriously though, I just think the weirdness of being spied on by a company outweighs the benefits that DX12 could offer. Especially if Vulkan takes off once it's released. Same benefits, but it's cross-platform (Windows Vista, 7, 8, 10, Mac, Linux, Android, possibly PS4). Would benefit everyone.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 20, 2015)

Can't you opt out of this? VPN your shit.  

DX12 is probably not going to be a big game revolution if all it offers is just more bells and whistles as before.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 20, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Can't you opt out of this? VPN your shit.
> 
> DX12 is probably not going to be a big game revolution if all it offers is just more bells and whistles as before.



You can opt out of things, change group policy settings, change registry settings, disable services, edit your hosts file, and block things via firewall. 

It still happens. Can see this via wireshark. 

If you take one of those host files that have like a hundred IP's microsoft uses for their services and add them to your router's firewall, then you'd be good for a short time.

VPN's are fine and all, but they wouldn't stop logging, at all. Microsoft would know you're using a VPN, they'd still be able to log keystrokes, and they'd know your normal IP and the IP the VPN provider assigns you. If anything, being logged on Windows 10 while using a VPN just gives Microsoft a treasure trove of info to hand over should the MPAA ever come knocking at their door on one of their anti-piracy crusades.

That and they can see all your local files, and their EULA now states they can disable pirated software/games. 

Vulkan and DX12 are both promising. The performance improvement likely won't be immediate, devs will have to not suck in order to take full advantage of the control those API's give. Could be a boon for AMD, since they've had a fetish for adding in tons of cores, rather than improving single core performance. Vulkan/DX12 will actually make better use of those plentiful shit cores, so single core performance will still be important, just not as paramount as it is now.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 21, 2015)

Honestly if DX12 wasn't in Windows 10 I wouldn't even look at it twice. Garbage, bloated OS with spyware installed.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 21, 2015)

Incomplete List of games not working on Windows 10. ( Because old unsopported DRM. )


*Spoiler*: __ 



2K Games
BioShock
CivCity: Rome
Civilization IV: Colonization
Dungeon Siege II: Broken World
Jade Empire: Special Edition
Prey
Serious Sam 2
Sid Meier's Railroads
Stronghold 2
Stronghold Legends
Torino 2006
Vietcong 2
Activision
Kung Fu Panda
Aerosoft
Sunrise: The Game
World of Subways Volume 1 New York Underground
ANACONDA
Overclocked
Aspyr Media
Dreamfall: The Longest Journey
Gothic 2 (Gold)
Gothic 2 - The Night of the Raven (Gold)
The Guild 2
Guitar Hero III
Guitar Hero: Aerosmith
Stubbs the Zombie
Tony Hawk's American Wasteland
True Crime: New York City
Atari
Alone in the Dark
ArmA: Armed Assault
Boiling Point: Road to Hell
Civilization III Complete
Crashday
The Da Vinci Code
Deer Hunter Tournament
Everlight
GTR Evolution
GTR 2 - FIA GT Racing Game
King's Bounty: The Legend
The Matrix: Path of Neo
Neverwinter Nights 2
Neverwinter Nights 2: Mask of the Betrayer
Neverwinter Nights 2: Storm of Zehir Roller Coaster Tycoon 3: Soaked!
Roller Coaster Tycoon 3: Wild!
Sacred 2 Fallen Angel
STCC: The Game
Test Drive Unlimited
Bethesda Softworks
Elder Scrolls IV: Shivering Isles
Fallout 3
Capcom
Devil May Cry 4
Lost Planet: Extreme Condition (Colonies Edition)
MotoGP 08
cdv Software Entertainment
2weistein - Das Geheimnis des roten Drachen
Tarr Chronicles
Cenega
UFO: Afterlight
Codemasters
Clive Barker's Jericho
Maelstrom
Overlord
Race Driver GRID
Turning Point: Fall Of Liberty
Crimson Cow
The Abbey
A Vampyre Story
Disney Interactive Studios
The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian
High School Musical 3: Senior Year DANCE!
Pure
dtp entertainment
Drakensang: The Dark Eye
Undercover: Operation Wintersun
Ediciones Sm
Donkey Xote
Eidos Interactive
Battlestations Midway
Commandos: Strike Force
Conflict: Denied Ops
Hitman: Blood Money
Lego Star Wars
Project: Snowblind
Reservoir Dogs
Rogue Trooper
Tomb Raider: Anniversary
Tomb Raider: Legend Version
Tomb Raider: Underworld
Total Overdose
Electronic Arts
Battlefield 2142
Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3
Command & Conquer 3: Kane's Wrath
Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars
Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars Kane Edition
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Dead Space
FIFA 08/FIFA Soccer 2008
FIFA 09/FIFA Soccer 2009
FIFA Manager 09
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
Hellgate London
Madden NFL 08
Mass Effect
Medal of Honor: Airborne
Mercenaries 2: World in Flames
Need For Speed: Pro Street
Need For Speed: Undercover
SimCity Societies
The Sims Castaway Stories
The Sims Pet Stories
The Sims 2 Apartment Life
The Sims 2 Bon Voyage
The Sims 2 Deluxe
The Sims 2 Double Deluxe
The Sims 2 FreeTime
The Sims 2 H&M Fashion Stuff
The Sims 2 IKEA Home Stuff
The Sims 2 Kitchen and Bath Interior Design Stuff
The Sims 2 Mansion and Garden Stuff
The Sims 2 Teen Style Stuff
Spore
Spore Creature Creator
UEFA Euro 2008
Empire Interactive
FlatOut: Ultimate Carnage
International Cricket Captain 2008
Encore Software
Hoyle Card games 2008
Enlight Software
Monopoly Here And Now
Gamecock Media Group
Stronghold: Crusader Extreme
Konami
Crime Life: Gang Wars
Pro Evolution Soccer 6
Pro Evolution Soccer 2009
LucasArts
Lego Indiana Jones
Lego Star Wars 2
Star Wars Battlefront 2
Star Wars: Empire At War
Star Wars: Empire At War: Forces of Corruption
Majesco
Advent Rising
BloodRayne 2
Psychonauts
Microids
Dracula 3 - The Path of the Dragon
Microsoft Game Studios
Gears of War original
Midway
Happy Feet
Stranglehold
Myelin Media
Stacked with Daniel Negreanu
Nobilis
Destination: Treasure Island
Fenimore Fillmore's Revenge
Hotel Giant 2
Mountain Bike Adrenaline
Red Mile Entertainment
El Matador
Rockstar Games
Grand Theft Auto IV Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Sega
Beijing 2008
Football Manager 2008
Outrun 2006 Coast 2 Coast
Sierra Entertainment
Caesar IV
Empire Earth III
World in Conflict
SouthPeak Games
Monster Madness: Battle for Suburbia
THQ
Broken Sword: The Angel Of Death
Company Of Heroes (Gold)
Constantine
Frontlines: Fuel of War Full Spectrum Warrior: Ten Hammers
Juiced
MotoGP URT 3
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl
Supreme Commander
Titan Quest
WALL-E
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War: Soulstorm
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War: Winter Assault
Touchstone
Turok (2008)
Ubisoft
Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway
Call of Juarez
CSI: 3 Dimensions of Murder
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic
Devil May Cry 3
Driver: Parallel Lines
Faces of War
Far Cry 2
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter
Heroes of Might & Magic V: Hammers of Fate
Heroes of The Pacific
Myst V - End of Ages
Onimusha 3: Demon Siege
Rainbow Six: Vegas
Rayman Raving Rabids
Rugby Challenge 2006
The Settlers II: 10th Anniversary Edition
The Settlers II: 10th Anniversary Edition - The Vikings
The Settlers: Rise of an Empire
Silent Hunter - Wolves of the Pacific
Splinter Cell: Double Agent
Vivendi
Empire Earth 2: The Art of Supremacy
F.E.A.R.
F.E.A.R. Extraction Point
Scarface: The World Is Yours


----------



## ThunderCunt (Aug 21, 2015)

Not upgrading, I am already annoyed that my games still don't run on Linux.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]P_I8an8jXuM[/YOUTUBE]

Vulkan prototype running on android phone. 

Dem gnomes.


----------



## Koichi (Aug 29, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Got my new gaming PC yesterday. My PS4 seems to be ashamed of existing next to it.
> 
> Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
> Video Card 1	Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600
> ...



How much does that cost for your new gaming PC?


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2015)

Are you shitting me

Resolution and framerate were the major flaws of DD

Imagine that shit at 1080p and 60fps, or, god forbid, 4k


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 8, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2015)

i play in 1776 x 1000 

or 1600 x 900 to increase muh framerate


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 8, 2015)

Isn't it running on MT Framework? I think that's pretty optimized on PC.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 9, 2015)

αshɘs said:


>



The only port of the previous generation that I wanted aside from Dark Souls.

Incredible news.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2015)

Upgraded my 650 ti to an R9 390 Nitro with 8gb of vram.

60fps Witcher 3 on high/ultra is happiness incarnate.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 11, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Upgraded my 650 ti to an R9 390 Nitro with 8gb of vram.
> 
> 60fps Witcher 3 on high/ultra is happiness incarnate.



20/10 game of the decade.


----------



## Atlas (Sep 12, 2015)

Just got an AMD Radeon r7 200 series GPU(Literally what is says it is, can't find out anything else about it) and swapped out my AMD Radeon HD 6570 for it. I'm surprised it actually ran better than what I had. Yeah, it's still shit, been building this hunk of junk up for years. Still able to enjoy my favorite games and many mmos.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]M_XwzBMTJaM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2015)

Generic Protoss vs Battle. No story context whatsoever besides the obvious.

But I still loved it, damn it.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 13, 2015)

It was going as any other game trailer but when archon said "power overwhelming" i felt so much euphoria, Blizzard still know what buttons need to be pushed.


----------



## dream (Sep 13, 2015)

Blizzard sure does know how to make enjoyable cinematics.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 22, 2015)

Good day folks.

I have a question.

What disk format are PC games using these days?


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2015)

Disk format?  PC games still use them?  

In all seriousness, should still be DVDs though I can't be sure since I only get digital copies these days.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 23, 2015)

No one to help


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2015)

What will you use the SSD for?  Just the OS?  Or will it have your games as well?  If just the OS, get a smaller SSD size.  If it will have games get as a large of an SSD that you can fit with your budget. 

As for the HDD, get a 7200 one.  Don't settle for a 5400.  A decently big HDD shouldn't cost too much.

I'll get you some recs when I have time.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 23, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Good day folks.
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> What disk format are PC games using these days?



I sincerely have no idea. I haven't bought a physical copy of a pc game in years.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 23, 2015)

Dream said:


> What will you use the SSD for?  Just the OS?  Or will it have your games as well?  If just the OS, get a smaller SSD size.  If it will have games get as a large of an SSD that you can fit with your budget.
> 
> As for the HDD, get a 7200 one.  Don't settle for a 5400.  A decently big HDD shouldn't cost too much.
> 
> I'll get you some recs when I have time.



Think the idea would be to put some games on there and use the secondary one for others.

That's why I'm thinking about the 500 GB SSD.

Yeah I've made my choice with regards to the 7200 version.  the WD HDD seems to be the most popular.  I'm thinking about the blue over the black. 

Doubt I  need that much storage.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 24, 2015)

I don't think an SSD is worth it for your OS partition 

SSDs are great for gaming, because it makes loading times very very short and it improves performance (removes micro-stutter) in games with heavy precaching, such as Skyrim.

Completely wasted on everyday OS operations imo. Unless you can spare the extra cash, of course. Or if you work with very large files on a very regular basis.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Canute87 (Sep 24, 2015)

what happened?


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2015)

Dudebros are PC gamers now?


----------



## Naruto (Sep 25, 2015)

Dream said:


> Dudebros are PC gamers now?



I don't think this is how r/pcmasterrace operates but I still thought it was funny


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2015)

SSD's are really cheap now

I remember 4-5 years 40gb intel drive being 120 bucks

now you can get 250gb drives for even cheaper than that


----------



## Naruto (Sep 25, 2015)

The World said:


> SSD's are really cheap now
> 
> I remember 4-5 years 40gb intel drive being 120 bucks
> 
> now you can get 250gb drives for even cheaper than that



Sure but he's getting an HDD for gaming and an SSD for his operating system when really it should be the other way around. I don't get everyone's obsession with 5 second boot times. I boot my computer maybe twice a day. I'd rather load assets faster in videogames.


----------



## Island (Sep 25, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Sure but he's getting an HDD for gaming and an SSD for his operating system when really it should be the other way around. I don't get everyone's obsession with 5 second boot times. I boot my computer maybe twice a day. I'd rather load assets faster in videogames.


I don't know about anyone else, but my SSD is nowhere near big enough for some of the games that I play.

I only have a 120 GB SSD, so something like GTA V is going eat up half of my SSD while my Skyrim mod folder is about 7 GBs. Altogether, Skyrim would take up about 10-15 GBs of space.

Maybe if I had a 500 GB SSD I would do this, but there's no way that I can put all the games that I play regularly on the one I have.

At least from my experience, people buy a relatively small SSD (120 GBs) and then a terabyte HHD instead of a single large SSD. This might have changed since the price of SSDs has gone down, but that's the logic behind it.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 25, 2015)

Island said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but my SSD is nowhere near big enough for some of the games that I play.
> 
> I only have a 120 GB SSD, so something like GTA V is going eat up half of my SSD while my Skyrim mod folder is about 7 GBs. Altogether, Skyrim would take up about 10-15 GBs of space.
> 
> ...



I know what the conventions are and I question that logic. I get that SSDs are far more expensive than HDDs but the benefits of having an SSD just for your operating system are unjustifiable unless you do a lot of disk writing operations on large files whilst working.

From a gaming PC perspective, all you did was waste money to make your PC boot faster, when it probably already boots very fast because you have a good processor and a respectable HDD.

I have a 2TB HDD for gaming and my older 500GB HDD for my operating system and every day bollocks. I work with SSDs on a regular basis and I can safely say that the only thing that makes me want to drop the extra cash is how fast copy operations are.


----------



## Island (Sep 25, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I know what the conventions are and I question that logic. I get that SSDs are far more expensive than HDDs but *the benefits of having an SSD just for your operating system are unjustifiable unless you do a lot of disk writing operations on large files whilst working.*
> 
> From a gaming PC perspective, all you did was waste money to make your PC boot faster, when it probably already boots very fast because you have a good processor and a respectable HDD.


This might very well be the case.

I assume (or at least hope) that somebody who builds a computer knows what they're buying, so it would make sense that the people who buy SSDs for boot are also using their computers for big read-write operations.

I can't speak for everyone, but I know that work was a consideration when I was building my computer.

I would have liked to have a single drive for everything, but I just didn't have the money to put into it at the time.

I should buy a bigger SSD though. The load times for the games I have on my SSD are amazing, and I would kill to play Skyrim (or Sims 4 for that matter) without the micro-stutters.

On the other hand, yeah, there's probably a lot of "My computer boots in 5-10 seconds!" going on that encourages people to get SSDs they probably don't need. I mean, I know I brag about how fast my computer boots. It wasn't the deciding factor, but it's still pretty nice.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 25, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I don't think an SSD is worth it for your OS partition
> 
> SSDs are great for gaming, because it makes loading times very very short and it improves performance (removes micro-stutter) in games with heavy precaching, such as Skyrim.
> 
> Completely wasted on everyday OS operations imo. Unless you can spare the extra cash, of course. Or if you work with very large files on a very regular basis.



so a western digital black would be okay then?

price of all assembled components are over 1000 so i'm looking where i can cut costs.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 25, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> so a western digital black would be okay then?
> 
> price of all assembled components are over 1000 so i'm looking where i can cut costs.



You can cut costs on your SSD, absolutely. If it's a gaming computer and you're not using the SSD for gaming, there's no point.



Island said:


> I can't speak for everyone, but I know that work was a consideration when I was building my computer.



Obviously you made an educated decision here, so I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2015)

I don't know how people can't feel the difference between SSD and HDD for everyday use.
Be it any activity in the OS, browsing files, using the web, everything is more responsive and has lower odds of locking up on an SSD since so many actions read data from the disk. I could never go back.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 25, 2015)

Naruto said:


> You can cut costs on your SSD, absolutely. If it's a gaming computer and you're not using the SSD for gaming, there's no point.
> 
> 
> Obviously you made an educated decision here, so I see nothing wrong with it.


More along the lines of economic.  Brought my pc price from 1000 + to about 870 dollars with the change.  The speed should be fast enough because I'm not used to it and the WD black has a five year warranty.

I'll work with that until SSD's get cheaper and I make more money that i can spend.

Just with the GTX960 and the damn intel i5 4590 will drop at any point.  Those aren't prices i can control or work around.



Zaru said:


> I don't know how people can't feel the difference between SSD and HDD for everyday use.
> Be it any activity in the OS, browsing files, using the web, everything is more responsive and has lower odds of locking up on an SSD since so many actions read data from the disk. I could never go back.



Well i haven't touched it so I'm not hooked...yet. I'm currently fine.  My laptop starts up faster than i can drink a small cup of water  and my browsing speed is fine.  loading isn't an issue for me but i realized advanced gamers like yourselves make tend to make it seem worse than it actually is.

Though you're point definitely is valid but I'm trying to cut costs here. Few more years SSD's will get cheaper and by that time i'll upgrade.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 7, 2015)

I see the Torment KS thread has been moved to the archive

here's some alpha crisis gameplay

[youtube]WU-Hi7xHnSk[/youtube]


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 17, 2015)

Question.


Can a 2400 MHZ Memory work with a motherboard that supports 2133mhz?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Question.
> 
> 
> Can a 2400 MHZ Memory work with a motherboard that supports 2133mhz?



Yes, just not at 2400mhz.



αshɘs said:


> I see the Torment KS thread has been moved to the archive


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 24, 2015)

Who here has windows 10?


----------



## The World (Oct 24, 2015)

I do

a barely noticeable improvement over win 8.1


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 24, 2015)

Is all the shit they are talking about the privacy bullshit true?

And how microsoft can actually remove pirates third party software.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 24, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Is all the shit they are talking about the privacy bullshit true?
> 
> And how microsoft can actually remove pirates third party software.



All the privacy concerns are very real. As for microsoft removing pirated software, it hasn't happened as of yet.

In practical terms, even if you don't give a shit about your privacy because google and apple have been doing it forever and blah blah blah, you should probably care that a tremendous amount of resources are allocated towards all this fucking data mining. If Windows 8.1 had any qualities it's that it was a fairly lean operating system, even if the new interface elements were completely unintuitive for desktop users.

Most importantly, you CANNOT disable automatic updates on Windows 10. Have fun with the threat of microsoft pushing whatever fucking changes they want onto your system.

Vulkan is coming along pretty nicely so I will most likely never bother upgrading to W10. DX12 is literally the only appeal.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 24, 2015)

Naruto said:


> All the privacy concerns are very real. As for microsoft removing pirated software, it hasn't happened as of yet.
> 
> In practical terms, even if you don't give a shit about your privacy because google and apple have been doing it forever and blah blah blah, you should probably care that a tremendous amount of resources are allocated towards all this fucking data mining. If Windows 8.1 had any qualities it's that it was a fairly lean operating system, even if the new interface elements were completely unintuitive for desktop users.
> 
> ...



Which the dirty motherfuckers made exclusive for windows 10.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 28, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Is all the shit they are talking about the privacy bullshit true?
> 
> And how microsoft can actually remove pirates third party software.



It was in 8.1 too just not in your face.

I upgraded to 10 and am really happy with it, had zero issues.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 29, 2015)

Paradox bought White Wolf and all its properties from CCP, which includes World of Darkness and Vampire: The Masquerade.





> Paradox Interactive Acquires White Wolf Publishing
> from CCP Games
> New Paradox Subsidiary will Operate Independently and Manage All White Wolf Properties, Including World of Darkness and Vampire: The Masquerade
> 
> ...


----------



## Naruto (Oct 29, 2015)

This is good news, but I'm trying to contain my excitement. Paradox is primarily a publisher, so the quality of the next Vampire game is entirely up to who is actually in charge of the project.

Didn't they publish Obsidian's Pillars of Eternity?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2015)

HO-LY.

SHIT.

WHITE WOLF IS FREE FROM THE RETARDED CLUTCHES OF CCP?

BRING ON THOSE GAMES, MOTHERFUCKERS. I WANT A WEREWOLF EQUIVALENT OF BLOODLINES. FUCK, I WANT BLOODLINES 2. I WANT GOOD VAMPIRES GAMES TO BE A THING AGAIN.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 29, 2015)

producer at Larian:



Paradox CEO:

CK2 dev:






Naruto said:


> Didn't they publish Obsidian's Pillars of Eternity?



They did indeed.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 30, 2015)

I have 6.5 dollars on my paypal account. What should I buy in Steam?


----------



## Island (Oct 31, 2015)

soulnova said:


> I have 6.5 dollars on my paypal account. What should I buy in Steam?


1/2 of Undertale

PC game of the year 2015


----------



## Naruto (Oct 31, 2015)

*THE HYPE IS REAL I REPEAT THE HYPE IS REAL*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm gonna need extra Vitae on my cock for this.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 31, 2015)

Do you people know if Batman AK is now good enough on pc or should I keep my ps4 Version.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 31, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Do you people know if Batman AK is now good enough on pc or should I keep my ps4 Version.



Depends on your hardware.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 2, 2015)

[youtube]mxg3r8G2O5M[/youtube]

Tried the game, I'm getting solid 60 fps almost all the time.


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2015)

Who has used the Steam controllers?  If anyone has, thoughts on it?


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 17, 2015)

Would certainly be interesting if anyone here has it. I've read impressions on reddit, Facepunch and GAF and watched vids on YTs. There's good impressions there, mostly if people are willing to put up with the learning curve, rough software experience and messing around with settings. The press didn't like it much.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 19, 2015)

welp



looks like no daily/flash deals for the upcoming Steam sales

every title will have one discount for the entire duration of the sale

RIP


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 21, 2015)

At this point, I think everyone should try to invest on a Gaming PC, if you consider it one of your favorite hobbies, especially. 

Too many games are coming to PC, both from the Xbox One and PS4.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 21, 2015)

Not everyone has that kind of money, Kaitou. And I say that as someone who does.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 21, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Not everyone has that kind of money, Kaitou. And I say that as someone who does.



I'm not talking about the people who can't even afford a PS4 or Xbox One, or even a Wii U. From my understanding though (and please correct me if I'm wrong), from Reddit and the like, you can get $500 PC that destroys the both the PS4 and the Xbox One. It's true that nowadays that you can get both systems really cheap if you search right, but if you're going to get both systems plus *online subscriptions* then you can afford a gaming PC. 

However, I do realize that some people have that "go hard or go home" mentality, so they refuse to get a weak PC, and that's understandable.

At this point, with Rise of the Tomb Raider, possibly Quantum Break and the many Japanese "exclusives" that used to be on PS4 coming to PC, and plus the Multiplats all systems get, owning a console would be redundant. If I wasn't involve in this gaming business (youtube channel/and websites), there would not be a console in my household, except for a Wii U. 
*
EDIT:* I mean, the PS4 still has relevant confirmed exclusives but for the most part though, eh.... the Xbox One is dead, for sure. 

I visit too many gaming websites that I realized that people make PC more expensive that is actually is, when it's not.


----------



## Island (Dec 21, 2015)

Tbf.

The $500 gaming PC is somewhat of a myth since that cost doesn't include your peripherals and other quality of life features. A monitor alone is going to eat up about $100, and unless you get your software through less than legitimate means, you're probably going to spend another $100 before we even get to the hardware.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2015)

Island said:


> Tbf.
> 
> The $500 gaming PC is somewhat of a myth since that cost doesn't include your peripherals and other quality of life features. A monitor alone is going to eat up about $100, and unless you get your software through less than legitimate means, you're probably going to spend another $100 before we even get to the hardware.



500 bucks is enough for a decent pc tower. You can set it up in your living room with your TV (that way you don't have to buy a monitor or speakers) just as you would with a console. Set up steam just right and you can use your PC with nothing but the gamepad.

Valve has done everyone a huge favor by streamlining the living room PC experience.

It's not as if I don't prefer my desktop setup, but I'm making the case for the 500 bucks console-buster.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 22, 2015)

Exactly, Nardo. PC Towers been had HDMIs for centuries now so that isn't an excuse. 

You may have to buy the controllers, but that's about it.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 22, 2015)

Naruto said:


> 500 bucks is enough for a decent pc tower. You can set it up in your living room with your TV (that way you don't have to buy a monitor or speakers) just as you would with a console. Set up steam just right and you can use your PC with nothing but the gamepad.
> 
> Valve has done everyone a huge favor by streamlining the living room PC experience.
> 
> It's not as if I don't prefer my desktop setup, but I'm making the case for the 500 bucks console-buster.



what about people that don't want to those big ugly ass cases though?

Some of the neater looking cases cost a little more than normal. slim itx seems to be getting more popular but some of the components to fit in that are quite expensive.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 22, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> what about people that don't want to those big ugly ass cases though?
> 
> Some of the neater looking cases cost a little more than normal. slim itx seems to be getting more popular but some of the components to fit in that are quite expensive.



If the size of the machine is that important to you and you don't want to spend extra on micro ITX then what else do you want me to say? I guess go for the console.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 22, 2015)

It really just sounds like excuses to stick with consoles, honestly. Alternatively, you can just get a Steam Link like Nardo suggested. 

I mean the aesthetics are important, that's why the Xbox One is flopping in Japan, aside from having no games that interest them. I don't let that shit stop me from gaming on PC though. Besides, gaming with a TV is horrible. Game on a fucking monitor, please.


----------



## The World (Dec 25, 2015)

fps and rts games make sense on a monitor

maybe some mmo's

everything else like adventure games or sports games I'd rather play on a big ass screen


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2015)

Steam is completely fucked. Do NOT use steam or go to any steam related URL, Valve is having caching issues allowing users to view things such as account information of other users. It's absolutely fucking hilarious but a pretty big deal.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 25, 2015)

Naruto said:


> If the size of the machine is that important to you and you don't want to spend extra on micro ITX then what else do you want me to say? I guess go for the console.



I mean you have to look on everything as one big whole mon ami.

PS4 is slim and compact and very neat.

At the end of the day most people are attracted to looks and other aesthetics.

It's simple,  just don't tell people that the same price for consoles can get them a PC that looks similarly pleasing and performs better,  that is simply not true.

It's better to tell people that most of the parts they buy is something they'll only need to spend on once or twice for a very long time. Average people don't change their Cases, monitors, PSU's Keyboard's and Mouse as regular as they would their GPU's for each generation for example.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 28, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Steam is completely fucked. Do NOT use steam or go to any steam related URL, Valve is having caching issues allowing users to view things such as account information of other users. It's absolutely fucking hilarious but a pretty big deal.



Shocking how Valve still hasn't made a statement or at least contacted the users involved.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 28, 2015)

I think they have, actually. At least, that's what I hear. There wasn't a *huge* statement or anything, but they did let people know that the crisis had been averted.


----------



## Island (Jan 5, 2016)

> Virtual reality is going to be one of the hottest trends of 2016, according to a report by Ericsson, a market research firm.
> 
> Except there is a problem.
> 
> ...



Article

Oculus Rift needs a i5-4590 or greater and a 970 or R9 290 or greater. Are you guys master race enough?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm master race enough, but I'm not interested in it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm master race enough.  But I'm saving my money to get another gaming laptop eventually. Sometimes I just don't wanna turn on my rig or play on a big screen.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2016)

Too tired to look for the thread but Doom 4 dropped the yellow piss filter and actually has color now. Colors that remind the early doom games. Reds and Whites and even some blues.

And Hellknights look fucking awesome. Same goes for Lost souls, who are back in action. Cyber Demon still looks like shit, unfortunately.

Weapon mods are a thing now, although it's a non-locked system, meaning that you can change it on the fly whenever you want, which made my emotional state go from RED FLAG, RED FLAG to "worried...but curious".


----------



## soulnova (Jan 7, 2016)

You know, I was just reading this old interview for the oculus... 




> ?If something?s even $600, it doesn?t matter how good it is, how great of an experience it is ? if they just can?t afford it, then it really might as well not exist?



 


I really don't know what else to say but, I can't afford that plus shipping and import taxes. How long do you think it will take for them to make a price drop? do you think HTC will have a similar price?


----------



## Island (Jan 7, 2016)

A savvy businessman would try to drop the price as low as reasonably possible to get a monopoly on the VR market, but who knows?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 8, 2016)

Well, looks like Marc Laidlaw has left Valve. That's that then.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 8, 2016)

Fuck.

Wake me up from this nightmare. God damn it, Gabe.


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Too tired to look for the thread but Doom 4 dropped the yellow piss filter and actually has color now. Colors that remind the early doom games. Reds and Whites and even some blues.
> 
> And Hellknights look fucking awesome. Same goes for Lost souls, who are back in action. Cyber Demon still looks like shit, unfortunately.
> 
> Weapon mods are a thing now, although it's a non-locked system, meaning that you can change it on the fly whenever you want, which made my emotional state go from RED FLAG, RED FLAG to "worried...but curious".



Oh snap.  That was pretty much my biggest issue with the game.  Will definitely give it a shot now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2016)

*Help me build my first gaming PC*

Hi guys. So I have finally saved up enough for me to finally build my first gaming rig. And I'd very much like your help since I am a total idiot with tech stuff. 

First of all, here's what I plan to use my new PC for:


*1) High-end gaming*
Well duh! Well... To be honest I am not sure what constitutes as high-end PC gaming. But for I know, I (at the very least) would want to run my games at 1080p and 60fps. Doesn't seem too impossible I think, and I'm really not too high on graphics to begin with. But I intentionally didn't play something like Witcher 3 on my PS4 due to inferior fps. 

*2) High quality capture (consoles and PC) for streaming purposes.*
My Elgato HD works decently with my PS4 on my currently used toaster, but I am aiming higher here. Since I assume it's gonna still do great with my rig, let's forget capturing console output for now. 

What I want to focus is capturing my PC gameplay using the same rig. Not sure how possible/impossible it is. So I'd like help with this one. Again, I wish for 1080p and 60fps output. 

*3) Basic video editing*
Again, something I assume is going to be possible with a decent gaming rig anyways. But I thought I'd put it out there just in case.


So after doing some noobish research, here are the parts I found that fit my build:

*Motherboard*: Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K6+
*Processor*: Intel Core i7-6700K 8M Skylake Quad-Core 4.0 GHz
*Graphics Card*: Zotac GeForce GTX 980 
*Memory*: Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4-2400MHz 32GB 
*CPU Heatsink*: COOLER MASTER NEPTON 140XL
*Power Supply*: COOLER MASTER V850 - 850W POWER SUPPLY
*Hard Drive*: WD Red 2TB NAS Desktop Hard Disk Drive 
*PC Case*: COOLER MASTER CM STORM SERIES TROOPER BLACK STEEL

I feel like all of this might be unnecessary for what I am trying to accomplish. Anyways, any kind of help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2016)

You're gonna want a sizable SSD (256GB minimum if you intend to install some games there too) next to that HDD. 

The power supply is overkill unless you want to put in a second graphics card someday, but if you don't care about the slight increase in long-term electricity costs, then I guess it doesn't matter.

Going for water cooling on your first build is brave, but unless you plan to heavily overclock your CPU (which you probably won't need to), it's kinda pointless and needlessly expensive.

32GB of RAM... Well, I'm no expert in video editing, maybe that's of use there, but otherwise 16GB is still more than plenty and you can always add more later.

With less RAM, and an air cooler for the CPU, you'll save enough money for a nice SSD (and that will make a much bigger difference in your quality of life)

Normally I'd recommend a 980 Ti over the 980 if you're willing to spend that much already, but with the next Nvidia generation around the corner this year, the 980 will probably meet your 1080p needs well enough until you can sell it and upgrade to a new card.

Did you forget about the PC case?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2016)

Zaru said:


> You're gonna want a sizable *SSD *(256GB minimum if you intend to install some games there too) next to that HDD.



Thank you. I didn't know what that was. 

My options:
SAMSUNG 850 EVO 250GB
KINGSTON HYPERX SAVAGE 240GB 



> The power supply is overkill unless you want to put in a second graphics card someday, but if you don't care about the slight increase in long-term electricity costs, then I guess it doesn't matter.
> 
> Going for water cooling on your first build is brave, but unless you plan to heavily overclock your CPU (which you probably won't need to), it's kinda pointless and needlessly expensive.
> 
> 32GB of RAM... Well, I'm no expert in video editing, maybe that's of use there, but otherwise 16GB is still more than plenty and you can always add more later.



I was thinking about overclocking since I didn't know how much RAM playing and streaming at the same time was going to take out of my PC. 




> With less RAM, and an air cooler for the CPU, you'll save enough money for a nice SSD (and that will make a much bigger difference in your quality of life)



I see. Thanks for the tip. 



> Normally I'd recommend a 980 Ti over the 980 if you're willing to spend that much already, but with the next Nvidia generation around the corner this year, the 980 will probably meet your 1080p needs well enough until you can sell it and upgrade to a new card.



I don't think 980 Ti is available where I live. 980 is the latest one I can find. Though there's always amazon, but shipping would dry me out. 




> Did you forget about the PC case?



I didn't. But I assume I'm wrong in thinking that it's not that important. 

*PC Case*: COOLER MASTER CM STORM SERIES TROOPER BLACK STEEL


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2016)

You can't go "not that important" and spend almost 300 bucks on it 
There are great cases for around 100$. And it matters because you might want it to be silent.

Where do you live that the 980 Ti is not available?



khris said:


> I was thinking about overclocking since I didn't know how much RAM playing and streaming at the same time was going to take out of my PC.


You should read up on Nvidia Shadowplay. It'll barely impact your performance depending on what quality you're looking for and where you stream to. Of course, that's only if it fulfills your streaming needs.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 11, 2016)

300 bucks for a PC case???

Are you nuts 

I wouldn't spend more than 60 on my case. You can buy silent fans for 4 bucks a pop and install them yourself if you're not satisfied.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2016)

Well while I couldn't give you excruciatingly detailed advice (since I'm pretty noobish myself), I have built two PCs that most would consider midrange. What I CAN tell you is that despite the stereotypes, your computer doesn't really need to be a hulking beast to run most games at 1080p at 60fps. The following advice I'll give you comes not from any real expertise, just personal experience from a guy that games PC casually, so your standards will vary.

*Motherboard*: I've found these don't really matter from much other than attachments. I'm talkin' USB ports, HDMI ports, different types of audio ports, y'know, what it's capable of sticking to. Not saying "Go cheap" since it's the foundation for pretty much all of the stuff you'll be running, but I wouldn't go as steep as needing something with golden capacitors and 8 SATA ports. That strikes me as stuff for benchmarking.

*Processor*: I actually regret going for a Core i3 2+Ghz chip. The CPU is something you definitely won't wanna skimp on since it's the most prone to bottlenecking everything. They're also, IMO, the most scary to upgrade, since they and the port they're attached to are so tiny and fragile. On average most would spring for an i5. i7s are usually pretty superfluous, barring some extreme cases (Like poorly optimised shit that doesn't run unless you have one). That said, if money is literally no option and you do get one, I doubt you'll be disappointed. At that point, the only thing that's holding you back is memory.

*Graphics Card*: I really couldn't give you much advice on graphics cards. I'd say to go a bit lower on it, maybe something in the 2 GB range instead and see how you feel and then replace it later if needed. Those are a cinch to take on and off. The only thing you'd have to really worry about is getting your refund, which shouldn't be a problem.

*Memory*: _*Doooo noooooot*_. 
32 gigs is *beyond* overkill. That's definitely either for benchmarking or if you're the type of person that runs adobe premier, Flash, Photoshop, 2 copies of Crysis, Sony Vegas Pro and VLC at the same time. My budget PC is a speed demon, and its only running on 8 gigs. Your chosen motherboard has 4 DDRR4 ports. I'd say if you're really worried about memory, spring for 2 4GB sticks and plug those in. If you're not satisfied, buy 2 more and stick them in the remaining ports so you'll have 16. And if you're STILL not satisfied (for some reason) then get the 4 8-Giggers you planned on getting. Memory sticks are the cheapest computer part, resellable/reusable, and the easiest to add, remove and upgrade. It's basically consquence free to experiment if you've got the dough. However, whatever you do, *do not mix and match memory stick sizes*. In other words don't, say, use 2 2GBs and have them work along side 2 4GBs. I've heard that it cuts down on the optimal performance.

*Heat sink*: I'm quite lazy and tend not to push my computer past what it's initially capable of, so I don't own one. Can't help you on this one as far as which is a better buy. A cool computer is a happy computer though, so take that as you will. As long as the thing is properly insulated and you're not overclocking 24/7, you shouldn't really need one, just a decent fan or 2.

*PSU*: Hey, Cooler Master! I use one of their cases. I'd definitely reccommend getting a CM case, btw. Those things are basically wide open and have neat lights on them.
Can't speak on their PSUs though. I guess they're fine, but the Wattage is a little higher than I'd go for. I got a 400 and eventually upgraded to a 520. BUT, whatever wattage you get, make sure it has 80 PLUS (Some websites use "80+"). Most of the good PSUs do. Heck... I think all do.. i could be wrong.... Regardless, PSU sporting the 80 PLUS tag means that it's more energy efficient. Bronze is good, Silver is better, Gold is best. I've got bronze, though I'm thinking of upgrading again.
----
EDIT*
Oh! Also... get a modular model. Just.... just trust me on this one. The non-modular ones are a damn mess and I have no idea why they still exist other than maybe speed and old fashioned mindsets.
----

*Hard Drive*: I do have 2 pieces of advice regarding hard drives. The first is to get more than one. One small sized one and one whatever sized one. The small sized one is for your OS and hardware. Now, this might not apply to you all that much, but I'm a very paranoid man when it comes to my data, so I want all of my program, hardware and system 32 blah blah files to be completely separated from the rest of my shit. It makes organization a bit easier. The 2nd piece of advice is to spring for a Solid State Drive. I should disclaim: *This is not something you need to do*. However, SSDs are speedier, quieter and more efficient, which I found is great for putting Windows on and making the best out of all the stuff that makes the computer's software programming tick. It's fuggin' fast, son. However... they're also fuggin' expensive. That's why you should go small. I bought a 60 GB myself. Your 2nd hard drive can be whatever size and speed you want. It all depends on how much stuff you generally keep on your computer and how patient you are waiting for things to get written on it.

Hope this helps man.


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2016)

Naruto said:


> 300 bucks for a PC case???
> 
> Are you nuts
> 
> I wouldn't spend more than 60 on my case. You can buy silent fans for 4 bucks a pop and install them yourself if you're not satisfied.



Phanteks Enthoo Luxe or gtfo u rube 

or my nice NZXT Noctis 450


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2016)

my 5 tb hard drive is noisy as fuck

spend all your monies on flash drive SSD

PCIE or M.2

SATA 3 if u get a cheaper or standard Mobo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like I might pass on those 32 gigs of RAM. 

As for the power supply, there's an alternative... _THERMALTAKE SMART SP-730P 730W ATX 12V 2.3 80 PLUS CERTIFIED ACTIVE PFC POWER SUPPLY_, which is a 100 bucks cheaper. Which could help with my SSD. However, you advised on getting a modular model so I am 50/50 on that one.

Since streaming is a factor, I'd like to store my captured videos. So I'd like sufficient size. I'll go with my initial options. 



Zaru said:


> You can't go "not that important" and spend almost 300 bucks on it
> There are great cases for around 100$. And it matters because you might want it to be silent.



Well. The cases available are all within that price-range. And the cheaper ones are too big for my small room. 




> Where do you live that the 980 Ti is not available?



Bahrain. I should have stressed that availability is an issue. 



> You should read up on Nvidia Shadowplay. It'll barely impact your performance depending on what quality you're looking for and where you stream to. Of course, that's only if it fulfills your streaming needs.



Yeah. I'll check this out. 



Naruto said:


> 300 bucks for a PC case???
> 
> Are you nuts
> 
> I wouldn't spend more than 60 on my case. You can buy silent fans for 4 bucks a pop and install them yourself if you're not satisfied.



Just as I told Zaru... Availability is an issue. We don't get any cheaper alternatives. And shipping is disgustingly steep. Rather spend that money on quality than on shipping.


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2016)

get gold certified psu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2016)

The World said:


> my 5 tb hard drive is noisy as fuck
> 
> spend all your monies on flash drive SSD
> 
> ...



_KINGSTON HYPERX PREDATOR 240GB *PCIE *_is available for pre-order. _MUSHKIN MKNSSDAV250GB-D8 ATLAS VITAL 250GB *M.2* 2280 SATA_ is available for half the price tho.


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2016)

the mushkin M.2 is using SATA 3 so it's less than half the speed of the kingston pcie

get the intel 750  or Samsung 950 PRO 

gotta make sure your mobo supports it doe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2016)

So you all pretty much agree that the extra ram is unnecessary?  



The World said:


> the mushkin M.2 is using SATA 3 so it's less than half the speed of the kingston pcie
> 
> get the intel 750  or Samsung 950 PRO
> 
> gotta make sure your mobo supports it doe



Might have to search for the Samsung one locally. Thanks.


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2016)

i'd get the 2 x 8 16gb if you decide to do video editing and play high intensive games and run multiple programs at the same time

 if you want to upgrade in the future you can


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 11, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Wake me up from this nightmare. God damn it, Gabe.



Gabe, Valve don't give a shit.


----------



## Island (Jan 11, 2016)

khris said:


> So you all pretty much agree that the extra ram is unnecessary?


Most new games require 8, but I know some that want 12.

I started with 8 and upgraded to 16 a little later, but I don't see a reason to go beyond 12 or 16 unless you're doing video editing.

Oh and please get a modular PSU. Using a non-modular one is a cable management nightmare.


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2016)

12 would mean running with 2 different numbered sticks

for efficiency sake it's probably best to run it with the same model same speed same size and same latency etc etc

if it's an odd number of sticks his cpu could run it in flex mode but it's tailored for dual channel so it should always be 2 grouped sticks


semi modular psu is fine too

it has all the cables like the mobo and cpu power that you need to plug in anyway


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2016)

32 GBs of RAM...

Even if I had the money to blow on it I still wouldn't get that much at this point in time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2016)

Island said:


> Most new games require 8, but I know some that want 12.
> 
> I started with 8 and upgraded to 16 a little later, but I don't see a reason to go beyond 12 or 16 unless you're doing video editing.
> 
> Oh and please get a modular PSU. Using a non-modular one is a cable management nightmare.



I am planning on doing video editing though. Nothing fancy, just regular 1080p/60 fps... would the extra ram help?


----------



## Island (Jan 13, 2016)

khris said:


> I am planning on doing video editing though. Nothing fancy, just regular 1080p/60 fps... would the extra ram help?


Only if you plan on having 32 GBs loaded onto your RAM at one time. I mean, that's the equivalent of loading the entirety of Fallout 4 onto your RAM with room to spare.

You could use something like RAM Disk, a software that loads programs onto your RAM to reduce load times, but unless you're running programs that makes an SSD's load times insufferable, I don't see the point.

Outside of a professional setting, that much RAM is pointless, not just because of the cost but because if you're not using it, it's going to waste. I'd wager that if you needed that much, you'd know it.


----------



## dream (Jan 14, 2016)

16GBs should be enough for him I believe.


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2016)

16 inches should be more than enough for you preet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks for all the help guys. I think I'll go with this setup. 


*Motherboard*: Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K6+
*Processor*: Intel Core i7-6700K 8M Skylake Quad-Core 4.0 GHz
*Graphics Card*: Zotac GeForce GTX 980 
*Memory*: Kingston HyperX Predator 16GB Kit (4x4GB) 3000MHz
*CPU Heatsink*: COOLER MASTER SEIDON 120V PLUS
*Power Supply*: COOLER MASTER V850 - 850W POWER SUPPLY
*SSD*: Samsung 950 NVMe PCIe M.2 256GB
*Hard Drive*: WD Red 2TB NAS Desktop Hard Disk Drive 
*PC Case*: COOLER MASTER K-SERIES K380 USB3.0 SIDE WINDOW CASE


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2016)

if u got the money to get a 980 should just save up the extra 100 for the 980ti

or maybe get the 970 and wait for the newest gpu line to drop in a few months and upgrade later


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 20, 2016)

So I'm hearing Microsoft saying that new skylake CPU's will NEED windows 10.

What the hell is going on?


----------



## Naruto (Mar 16, 2016)

If anyone has been holding out on getting Arkham Knight on PC due to the long saga of performance patches, now is a great time to do it. I went ahead and grabbed it and it runs perfectly on my GTX 970.

The game is also amazeballs.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2016)

Wait, the game actually works now?


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 17, 2016)

Is anyone having issues with Hitman? It runs as bad as the Beta.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 17, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Wait, the game actually works now?



The worst I can say about the game is that SOMETIMES the framerate dips into the 46~50 fps range, but this very rarely happens and never has it actually stuttered or stopped for me. Basically during some batmobile segments you'll lose some fps and for the most part that is it. Note that this is with all settings maxed EXCEPT nvidia gameworks. But even turning those on doesn't actually destroy your framerate or anything, on average it cost me about 5 fps, but since I prefer to have 95% 60 fps uptime I toggled them off.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 8, 2016)

Join up people.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 9, 2016)

Joined


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 19, 2016)

[youtube]ax8MeXcMlNo[/youtube]


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 22, 2016)

[youtube]sbDQSOmwA20[/youtube]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 26, 2016)

If anyone's interested, I had access to Mirror's Edge Catalyst beta and made a video. If you can stand my accent, take a look. If not, there are subtitles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2016)

Bioness said:


> New Computer get
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Really liking how this case looks and the parts you selected are pretty nice.  I probably should build a new computer sometime soon.  Mine is an ancient beast from 2010 and probably won't suit my needs much longer.


----------



## Naruto (May 3, 2016)

Bioness' rig really needs a better GPU, though.


----------



## Canute87 (May 10, 2016)

Nvidia has their new pascal GPU's.

1070 cost around 400 bucks and apparently more powerful than Titan X.


----------



## Shirker (May 10, 2016)

Read about this news a couple days ago. Sounds boss. Might get one. I've been wanting to upgrade my computer for a bit now and I'm looking to finally have some money to throw around this year.


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> Nvidia has their new pascal GPU's.
> 
> 1070 cost around 400 bucks and apparently more powerful than Titan X.


I'll believe it when I see real hard benchmmarks

My 970 might well hold out until real HBM2 cards


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 11, 2016)

Got a fucking 2GB GTX 760, these Pascal shitters can't come fast enough. Though I'll first see what Polaris has in store. If they are comparable, they should perform better in Dx 12 right? Afaik Nvidia sucks with DX 12. Well that's what peeps keep telling me.


----------



## Zaru (May 11, 2016)

Nvidia can't keep sucking at DX12 forever. Wouldn't look good in future benchmarks.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2016)

DX12 is trash so far anyway, what has it actually done so far ?


Im aiming to get a 1070 as well

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 15, 2016)

The 1080/1070 news got me real excited and made my gaming PC dreams almost a reality. It couldn't have been announced at a better time.


----------



## Naruto (May 21, 2016)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Afaik Nvidia sucks with DX 12. Well that's what peeps keep telling me.



If it's DX12 specifically and not also Vulkan, that would be funny. You know, what with AMD pushing for Vulkan.

However IIRC Nvidia cards haven't supported async shader processing until now, which should hurt them on both APIs.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 21, 2016)

Hey guys I was thinking of buying an Nvidia GTX 970 for my PC

PC stats are 

i7-4770 (3.4 GHz)
8GB RAM
Gigabyte motherboard (currently have a gtx 650 equipped)

are my PC specs compatible enough to run with the GTX 970?


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 22, 2016)

They are, but you might as well pay a little more and get a 980.

Darkest Dungeon has a new boss


----------



## Canute87 (May 22, 2016)

Or even less and get a 1070 with titan like capabilities


----------



## αshɘs (May 23, 2016)

Episode 3 was announced 10 years ago. Ep2 will turn 10 next year. Lol.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 4, 2016)

Hey guys , so I tried buying the gtx 970 but all nvidia cards were out of stock so I went for the r9 390x

The issues is in idle im getting about 80 C and even though its set at ultra high quality my PC just shuts down trying to play Fallout 4

How do I increase my fan speed to a 100%? its stuck on 0-35%


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2016)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Hey guys , so I tried buying the gtx 970 but all nvidia cards were out of stock so I went for the r9 390x
> 
> The issues is in idle im getting about 80 C and even though its set at ultra high quality my PC just shuts down trying to play Fallout 4
> 
> How do I increase my fan speed to a 100%? its stuck on 0-35%


typical AMD card

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 13, 2016)

Yeah  I figured out how to increase the fan speed though bad experience with it. it blew a fuse or something on the first day from overheating so I had to send it back to the shop to get it repaired, have a feeling a bigger chassis+better fans will help


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2016)

The MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X card looks good. I might get that bad boi.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 13, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> The MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X card looks good. I might get that bad boi.


I'm waiting until next may(worst case) for a 1080ti.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> I'm waiting until next may(worst case) for a 1080ti.


This is my first time getting a graphics card, so I think the 1070 is perfect for games on 60fps 1440p and somewhat high settings at a $300-$400 price range. I can't ask for more.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 13, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> This is my first time getting a graphics card, *so I think the 1070 is perfect for games on 60fps 1440p and somewhat high settings* at a $300-$400 price range. I can't ask for more.


It is, I'm glad you're not falling into the trap of "maxing" games.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2016)

yeah, that's not what I fuck wit. nothing crazy


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 13, 2016)

I still play at 1080p, mostly cause I just use a laptop with a 970m. 

Financial situation is shit atm so no way I can get a proper desktop anytime soon.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 17, 2016)

I just ordered a Gigabyte G1 GTX 1070. It will be such a massive upgrade to my Asus GTX 760. Damn son I can't wait, delivery expected around tuesday-wednesday next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2016)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I just ordered a Gigabyte G1 GTX 1070. It will be such a massive upgrade to my Asus GTX 760. Damn son I can't wait, delivery expected around tuesday-wednesday next week.


please report back on the performance. I'm still in research mode. how much did you pay for it?

The new AMD rx470 and rx460 seem like good mainstream cards too.


----------



## The World (Jun 19, 2016)

waste of money to buy those cards now


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2016)

only 1080 for the true #masterrace

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2016)

RX 480 rumored to be more powerful than my 390.

it only costs $230

I spent $330 on this 390

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 22, 2016)

imagine people that bought titan x's


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 23, 2016)

Steam summer sale beginning in an hour or two 



blakstealth said:


> imagine people that bought titan x's


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 23, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> Steam summer sale beginning in an hour or two



Oh good

Maybe it will be normal prices here in Australia then

as it stands DOOM for example costs $105 on Steam

Fuck this country

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## NarutoBrokenBond3 (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm on a fairly tight budget due to school and I was wondering if its possible to run overwatch on 500 hundred to 600 hundred dollar laptop with a dedicated graphics card. Would an i5 6200u with a dedicated card be enough for overwatch? I was looking at the Acer laptop in this article: 



Thoughts?


----------



## Camoball (Jun 23, 2016)

Yup, time for some Witcher 3 and Doom on glorious 3440x1440. 

Been holding off on Witcher 3 for a long time until I got my shiny new monitor.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 24, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> imagine people that bought titan x's



Sure there will be a titan version to the 1070

I always figured those people just bought within their series.

The ones who bought titan x's trying to furture proof their PC's well........yeah.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 24, 2016)

Gonna pick up this bundle



Alongside Dragon's Dogma, Momodora 3, and Valdys Story.

Gonna be set on games for a while.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 24, 2016)

NarutoBrokenBond3 said:


> I'm on a fairly tight budget due to school and I was wondering if its possible to run overwatch on 500 hundred to 600 hundred dollar laptop with a dedicated graphics card. Would an i5 6200u with a dedicated card be enough for overwatch? I was looking at the Acer laptop in this article:
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



The very first laptop on that list will run Overwatch quite well.

My 970 pushes 300 fps on Overwatch @1080p with max settings. That 940M will easily do 60.

Overwatch is a very well optimized game. I'm moving this to the computers thread.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 24, 2016)

NarutoBrokenBond3 said:


> I'm on a fairly tight budget due to school and I was wondering if its possible to run overwatch on 500 hundred to 600 hundred dollar laptop with a dedicated graphics card. Would an i5 6200u with a dedicated card be enough for overwatch? I was looking at the Acer laptop in this article:
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


I dunno much about laptops, but this video may help if after buying you run into issues.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 30, 2016)

Re-installed Command & Conquer 3 with some balance/total conversion mods. 

I miss this series so much.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 7, 2016)

Shit did you hear? Nvidia is rumored to be planning to end the M versions of gpus. Now they'll just slap it in with lower TDP.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 15, 2016)

Nvidia also announced the gtx 1060. Damn damn damn, I might just get this instead.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 21, 2016)

If any of you want to know what sex looks like here is a video NSFW


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2016)

3600 cuda cores

11 Tflops

12 GB GDDR5

holy shit 

Overkill af


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 22, 2016)

$1200


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2016)

What's good, fella's? I'm thinking of finally buying a new GPU. I built a PC in 2012 and bought only a mediocre GPU (MSI Radeon HD7700 1GB) and it's finally time to upgrade. I'm thinking of going for a GTX 1070, but given the lack of availability for reviewers (and in general), reviews and comparisons are reasonably scarce. Anything on this site under €500 is an option, though I'm leaning towards the Gigabyte G1 Gaming for it's size and cooling. I won't be OCing much. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 27, 2016)

Aruarian said:


> What's good, fella's? I'm thinking of finally buying a new GPU. I built a PC in 2012 and bought only a mediocre GPU (MSI Radeon HD7700 1GB) and it's finally time to upgrade. I'm thinking of going for a GTX 1070, but given the lack of availability for reviewers (and in general), reviews and comparisons are reasonably scarce. Anything on this site under €500 is an option, though I'm leaning towards the Gigabyte G1 Gaming for it's size and cooling. I won't be OCing much. Any input is appreciated!


Yeah just go with the G1, you can't go wrong. Either that or the Asus Strix.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm getting the G1 later today, can't wait! Next up after this is a major overhaul, the best my current mobo can handle is 3rd gen Intel cpu.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 8, 2016)

My old steelseries mouse went haywire (cursor flails all over the screen) so I bought myself a logitech g502. I'm told it's got the best sensor on the market. My old mouse had been jittering in crucial moments for years, so I can't wait to try my hand at Overwatch with this bad boy:


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 11, 2016)

Naruto said:


> My old steelseries mouse went haywire (cursor flails all over the screen) so I bought myself a logitech g502. I'm told it's got the best sensor on the market. My old mouse had been jittering in crucial moments for years, so I can't wait to try my hand at Overwatch with this bad boy:


It's the best mouse you can currently buy, no competition.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## The World (Aug 13, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> It's the best mouse you can currently buy, no competition.


excuse u

B01CEFEMFW

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## The World (Aug 13, 2016)

why the fuck did this stupid site turn all my amazon links into media links

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2016)

The World said:


> why the fuck did this stupid site turn all my amazon links into media links



Same thing happens when I link a Kickstarter page


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 13, 2016)

Yeah none of those are better than a G502, I spent 400 bucks finding the perfect mouse. Closest was the Zowie Fk.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 13, 2016)

$400 for a mouse? holy shit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 14, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> It's the best mouse you can currently buy, no competition.


I returned G502 after 2 days

far too many things wrong with it even though sensor is great


G900 (also 3366 sensor) >>> G502

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## The World (Aug 14, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah none of those are better than a G502, I spent 400 bucks finding the perfect mouse. Closest was the Zowie Fk.


your wrong but thats okay

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 14, 2016)

gtfo waruto

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 15, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah none of those are better than a G502, I spent *400 bucks *finding the perfect mouse. Closest was the Zowie Fk.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 15, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> Care to elaborate?


I bought all the "recommended" mice and tried them out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 16, 2016)

so the laptop 1070 has more cudies?


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 20, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> I bought all the "recommended" mice and tried them out.



so usb vs ps/2   which one is better?


----------



## The World (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Naruto (Aug 21, 2016)

Star Citizen looks amazing.

Trying to contain my hype, though. Best not to get too excited.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Enclave (Aug 24, 2016)

I had my hype contained, then it just splurged all over the place after I watched that video a few days ago.

I've got the alpha installed on my PC now, plan to play a bit of Arena Commander tonight.


----------



## Camoball (Aug 24, 2016)

Been following this game for about 2 and a half years now and my hype for it is stronger than ever. Can't wait for Citizencon, and 3.0 later this year.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 25, 2016)

Just bought a K70 LUX. This thins is so, so awesome.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 25, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> Just bought a K70 LUX. This thins is so, so awesome.



I've been meaning to get a mechanical keyboard soon.  Hard to find one that doesn't have LEDs all over the place.

edit:

Actually, I had a question about that keyboard.  Can you turn off the LEDs?  If not, can you choose which colours are where or is it always in rainbow mode or something similar?


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 26, 2016)

Enclave said:


> I've been meaning to get a mechanical keyboard soon.  Hard to find one that doesn't have LEDs all over the place.
> 
> edit:
> 
> Actually, I had a question about that keyboard.  Can you turn off the LEDs?  If not, can you choose which colours are where or is it always in rainbow mode or something similar?


The K70 comes in two color flavors: single color LED (red or blue) or RGB. And yes, you can absolutely turn them off. I have the version with just red lights.

And you can also manipulate the colors and lighting effects using their software as well. It's not easy to use, however. There are default lighting effects you can choose if you don't want anything too complicated (rain effect similar to the Matrix, Visor, wave, ripples, etc.)

Mechanical keyboards are great. I wish I had owned one when I was slaving my ass off with typing up lab reports and essays in school lmao. Typing has become so much more fulfilling and fun now, which is kinda weird.


----------



## Camoball (Aug 26, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> Just bought a K70 LUX. This thins is so, so awesome.


Once you go mechanical you never go back. 

Got a k70 mx brown myself and I love it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 26, 2016)

Camoball said:


> Once you go mechanical you never go back.
> 
> Got a k70 mx brown myself and I love it.


Same here. The Browns are a good balance between Reds and Blues. 

Now, I'm ALMOST considering buying another for work. Ah, fuck!


----------



## Camoball (Aug 26, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> Same here. The Browns are a good balance between Reds and Blues.
> 
> Now, I'm ALMOST considering buying another for work. Ah, fuck!


Yeah that was my reasoning as well. This is my first mechanical keyboard and the browns seemed like the best fit for me so I went with that. No regrets. Typing on this thing never gets old. Regular membrane keyboards will never be the same again.

Lol I'd be careful about getting a mechanical keyboard for work. The noise could be pretty distracting for colleagues. Well, it all depends on your work environment anyway so I wouldn't know.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 26, 2016)

Camoball said:


> Yeah that was my reasoning as well. This is my first mechanical keyboard and the browns seemed like the best fit for me so I went with that. No regrets. Typing on this thing never gets old. Regular membrane keyboards will never be the same again.
> 
> Lol I'd be careful about getting a mechanical keyboard for work. The noise could be pretty distracting for colleagues. Well, it all depends on your work environment anyway so I wouldn't know.


Yup. My office area is dead quiet 95% of the time. I was looking into the Corsair Strafe RGB keyboard with the Silent Cherry MX Reds. Best Buy had it for $85 a week ago, which is a pretty good deal in my opinion. I was so close to getting it.

If anything, the crazy RGB might be an eye-catcher if someone walks by lmao


----------



## Camoball (Aug 26, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> Yup. My office area is dead quiet 95% of the time. I was looking into the Corsair Strafe RGB keyboard with the Silent Cherry MX Reds. Best Buy had it for $85 a week ago, which is a pretty good deal in my opinion. I was so close to getting it.
> 
> If anything, the crazy RGB might be an eye-catcher if someone walks by lmao


Lol the RGB will definitely be an eye-catcher, especially if you put a fancy effect on it. I was actually going back and forth between the Strafe RGB and the regular K70 when I was buying one. The Strafe RGB seems to have fixed the led issues the K70 RGB had and the RGB stuff in general is pretty fancy. But I went for the K70 for the metal build, the fancy af volume scroll wheel, and to save 30-40 (iirc) euro. 

85$ for a Strafe RGB silent sounds like a steal tbh. When I was in the market for a keyboard the thing was 160+ euro iirc. Are you sure that wasn't a regular Strafe? I mean, prices could have dropped by now ofc but this seems a little crazy.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 26, 2016)

Camoball said:


> Lol the RGB will definitely be an eye-catcher, especially if you put a fancy effect on it. I was actually going back and forth between the Strafe RGB and the regular K70 when I was buying one. The Strafe RGB seems to have fixed the led issues the K70 RGB had and the RGB stuff in general is pretty fancy. But I went for the K70 for the metal build, the fancy af volume scroll wheel, and to save 30-40 (iirc) euro.
> 
> 85$ for a Strafe RGB silent sounds like a steal tbh. When I was in the market for a keyboard the thing was 160+ euro iirc. Are you sure that wasn't a regular Strafe? I mean, prices could have dropped by now ofc but this seems a little crazy.


I kid you not! I sat at my desk and contemplated for like 2-3 hours if I should buy it or not lol. But in the end, I wanted to try out the Browns first before getting the Silent Reds.



I've seen regular Strafes as low as $80, too.


----------



## Camoball (Aug 26, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> I kid you not! I sat at my desk and contemplated for like 2-3 hours if I should buy it or not lol. But in the end, I wanted to try out the Browns first before getting the Silent Reds.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen regular Strafes as low as $80, too.


Holy cow, that really is a steal. I just checked local price and this thing is still as expensive as ever (€160 minimum). But if you really wanted the browns I can understand. Still tho.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 26, 2016)

This internship lasts till December, so I hope another doesn't go on sale for me to get tempted lol.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 27, 2016)

I hate you all



Just picked up that, though the one I got was $129.99 CAD over at amazon.ca

Went with that one just because it's very similar to my current keyboard (Logitech G110).  I don't know, I've never been unhappy with a Logitech keyboard.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 27, 2016)

I was actually looking into the Logitech g610 and the g810, too. I really like those.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 27, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> I was actually looking into the Logitech g610 and the g810, too. I really like those.



Well like I said, I've never had a problem with Logitech keyboards.  I'd like to potentially replace my Razer Naga with another mouse but I need a mouse with the num pad on the side and there aren't a lot of mice like that.  Really I want a mouse with the num pad on the side that's actually comfortable.  The numbers on the naga are not the most comfortable buttons.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2016)

Enclave said:


> Well like I said, I've never had a problem with Logitech keyboards.  I'd like to potentially replace my Razer Naga with another mouse but I need a mouse with the num pad on the side and there aren't a lot of mice like that.  Really I want a mouse with the num pad on the side that's actually comfortable.  The numbers on the naga are not the most comfortable buttons.


The Corsair Scimitar has a numpad.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 2, 2016)

Ok, this is my officially first time using my new keyboard.  Definitely has a much different feel than my old dome keyboard, the keys are much lighter and I definitely can feel the difference.  I suspect once I get more used to it my speed should definitely increase as I'm still using more force than is needed while typing.  Definitely going to need some adjustment time but it won't be bad and in the long term I suspect I'll definitely prefer this.

The sound oddly enough is actually not all that much louder than my old keyboard.  The sound however is very different even if the volume isn't too much louder.  It's a much more satisfying click sound than the my old G110.  I'd definitely say that people who claim browns are silent are only saying that in comparison to blues.  Even if I press a button slowly I can still hear the switch actuating which you really can't at all with a dome keyboard.

So yeah, so far I approve.  This keyboard should last me a good long time.  Now to find a mouse I'll be equally happy with and based on what I've been reading up on about the Corsair Scimitar?  It very well may be the mouse I've been looking for, thanks for that suggestion blakstealth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm surprised people can use numpads on mice. I don't think I can handle more than 4 thumb buttons on my mouse.

My G502 Proteus Spectrum is a dream 

Funnily enough I also just bought a new keyboard. I just wanted a braided cord but ended going full PCMR and bought a mechanical, rgb backlit keyboard.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 2, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I'm surprised people can use numpads on mice. I don't think I can handle more than 4 thumb buttons on my mouse.
> 
> My G502 Proteus Spectrum is a dream
> 
> Funnily enough I also just bought a new keyboard. I just wanted a braided cord but ended going full PCMR and bought a mechanical, rgb backlit keyboard.



It was tricky at first admittedly, however once you get used to it it's hard to go back.  At least for gaming.

I love mapping various functions to the numpad now in many games.  Those kinds of mice are usually suggested for MMOs and MOBAs but I definitely find them useful in all sorts of games.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2016)

You get a new keyboard! You get a new keyboard! EVERYONE GETS A NEW KEYBOARD


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2016)

Naruto said:


> My G502 Proteus Spectrum is a dream



G502 is wonderful.  One of my favorite mouses.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Camoball (Sep 3, 2016)

K70 + G502 mustard rice


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 3, 2016)

Dream said:


> G502 is wonderful.  One of my favorite *mice*.


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2016)

it's either or when talking about the peripheral


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 3, 2016)

That's weird.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Enclave (Sep 4, 2016)

Eh, I'm happy with my GTX 970 currently.  I'm sure if I was interested in playing above 1920x1080 I'd change my mind but that's simply not the case.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 4, 2016)

Enclave said:


> Eh, I'm happy with my GTX 970 currently.  I'm sure if I was interested in playing above 1920x1080 I'd change my mind but that's simply not the case.



I have a 970 myself and so far it hasn't disappointed, but there's already a handful of games that you can't run with max settings @60fps/1080p. I imagine in two years tops an upgrade will be mandatory for any enthusiast.

It always sort of baffled me how people refer to a cornucopia of widely different expectations of visual fidelity with "1080p" as if the resolution alone governs how taxing a game is on your system.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 4, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I have a 970 myself and so far it hasn't disappointed, but there's already a handful of games that you can't run with max settings @60fps/1080p. I imagine in two years tops an upgrade will be mandatory for any enthusiast.
> 
> It always sort of baffled me how people refer to a cornucopia of widely different expectations of visual fidelity with "1080p" as if the resolution alone governs how taxing a game is on your system.



Well, my point regarding 1080p is specifically the fact that resolution is something easy to lower down to 1920x1080 purely for performance gains.  The benefit of going above that doesn't generally justify the extra processing power it requires to render.  You'll note, when game devs need to make performance gains they're more likely to try to modify the resolution before removing other effects as higher resolutions are quite taxing compared to many other effects.

Generally if I still need to start making adjustments I'll do so, usually by lowering shadows as again they are heavy on resources but it's not the worst thing if they aren't quite as good as they can be.  If lowering shadows isn't enough well then I start playing with all sorts of settings until I find the sweet spot for me, though I try to keep anti-aliasing as high as possible as jaggies to annoy me quite a bit.

Now that said, I know for a fact that there are a lot of people who reference resolution and act like that's the only thing that determines how taxing a game can be on a system.  These tend to be people who know jack shit about how computers work.  You often see them at places like GameFAQs on the console boards.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 13, 2016)

I bought a Razer Sphex. I had been looking for a mousepad and finally found something that works.

Every time I used a regular pad, it always fell short in some capacity. Common, cheap pads have surfaces that damage easily, and those slight imperfections affect the way your mouse moves over time. They also get dirty easily. I bought a hard plastic pad and the movement was perfect but it raised the surface so much it made for an uncomfortable grip.

The sphex is perfect because it's paper thin so it adheres to the desk, but it has the same properties as a hard plastic rugged pad.

9/10, heavily recommend. The only reason I don't give it a full 10/10 is because of the price. If my cats ever figure out they can peel this thing off, there goes 20 bucks.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2016)

I hated the G502

awful sniper button, awful 2 side buttons on LMB, heavy shitty wheel

shape was meh too


G900 is better and G403 is the perfect mouse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Sep 21, 2016)

Microsoft entering agreement with manufacturers to lock down machines on Windows operating systems. Bios prevents installation of Linux / etc.

The future seems dark indeed.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Patchouli (Oct 8, 2016)

G600 is objectively most comfy mouse.

I can never go back to a mouse without a numpad on the side, it helps with gaming so much.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 9, 2016)

mice with a numpad on it are wild things.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 28, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> PC only has a couple of good games.
> 
> Dota 2 and CS: GO. Oh probably Overwatch too.



Including all the console games that can actually be played at 60 fps and real 1080p+++.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> Including all the console games that can actually be played at 60 fps and real 1080p+++.



You mean BATMAN ARKHAM KNIGHT and AC: Syndicate?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2016)

Arkham Knight ran at 60 for me even at release



Why is Thor such a dumb pleb?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

Flutter we all know you're talking out of your ass. Arkham Knight is the worst port this year


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2016)

it ran bad for people with bad systems

mine was good and squaeky clean, and it ran fully playable




TerminaTHOR said:


> Arkham Knight is the worst port* this year*


it was in 2015


----------



## Naruto (Nov 29, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> You mean BATMAN ARKHAM KNIGHT and AC: Syndicate?



You're ridiculous, to be honest.

For starters, I personally played Arkham Knight at 60 fps with no problems (quite a while after release, to be fair Kappa).

Second of all, you're using the worst ports to erroneously imply they represent the majority of PC gaming, which they obviously do not.

It's the pinnacle of peasantry, acting like console _du jour _getting half a dozen worthwhile exclusives over the course of their entire lifespan is worth the fucking horrible visuals and performance and the closed system you can do nothing with, not to mention paid (shittier) online multiplayer services and crap for sales. Oh, and never mind all the genres you're forced to play like an invalid or can't play at all because you're stuck with whatever form of input the console comes with whereas PC gamers can use whatever they want. Backwards compatibility? PC goes back forever. Shit, PC emulates consoles a few years past their lifespan, sometimes concurrently. Exclusives, you say? Actually, PC has by far the most.

Consoles are nothing more than that giant, fairly pointless expense I periodically choose to make to play a game or two I otherwise would only be able to do well after their initial release.

Trashing PC gaming is openly admitting ignorance and/or low standards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Monna (Nov 29, 2016)

would you like some extra mustard with that, nardo?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Naruto (Nov 29, 2016)

I see stupid shit, I correct it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

Naruto said:


> You're ridiculous, to be honest.
> 
> For starters, I personally played Arkham Knight at 60 fps with no problems (quite a while after release, to be fair Kappa).
> 
> ...



thats a handful of txt


----------



## Ippy (Nov 29, 2016)

Why are filthy console peasants speaking out of turn?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

Yeah, speaking out of turn in a console thread which name is awfully sounded like Snitch


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> You gotta make your bait believable at least mate.



Bagged Nart and created half a page's worth of OT, so it can't've been _too_ terrible.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 3, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Bagged Nart and created half a page's worth of OT, so it can't've been _too_ terrible.



What can I say? I have lavish taste in bait.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 5, 2016)

Naruto said:


> You're ridiculous, to be honest.
> 
> For starters, I personally played Arkham Knight at 60 fps with no problems (quite a while after release, to be fair Kappa).
> 
> ...



Especially these days when most of the games worth playing are by third party companies and sony and microsoft for the most part of fighting for exclusivity.

Sony to a lesser extent.

There's nothing special about consoles anymore, they lost their significance when they started to become more like PC's the plug in and play advantage seems to be something nintendo is bringing back though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Dec 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 6, 2016)

Very tru


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2016)

Naruto said:


> You're ridiculous, to be honest.
> 
> For starters, I personally played Arkham Knight at 60 fps with no problems (quite a while after release, to be fair Kappa).
> 
> ...


Naruto lets be real for a second.

PC's have been able to be what they are because of the performance blocks that CPU's have hit. You can upgrade the GPU without having to build an entirely new machine bar your monitor and keyboard.

PC's have become more console like over the years and they're better for it.


----------



## sworder (Dec 11, 2016)

>arguing over console vs PC instead of just playing both

ayy lmao

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> PC's have become more console like over the years





No they haven't. The reverse is true. Consoles have become more like (crappy) PCs. With increasing amounts of features that turned them into mediocre media centers and threw away the advantage of plug-and-play simplicity.



St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> PC's have been able to be what they are because of the performance blocks that CPU's have hit. You can upgrade the GPU without having to build an entirely new machine bar your monitor and keyboard.



What part of relegating the brunt of graphics processing tasks to the _*graphics processing unit*_ makes the PC more like a console? Please don't attribute the increasing workload of GPUs to consoles, that's ludicrous. And more to the point, it has nothing to do with anything that's been discussed here.



> >arguing over console vs PC instead of just playing both
> 
> ayy lmao



I do play both, doesn't mean I can't have a preference. The only time you'll see me pick up a console is if the game is otherwise not available on PC

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2016)

No see, the thing is PC"s are more console like than they used to be before the 360 released, and consoles have become more pc like at the same time.

Constant upgrading would be cost prohibitive prior to the general wall that cpu development has hit. You can rock a 5 year old CPU and just keep changing your graphics card these days. Its not like you'll have to purchase an entirely new motherboard like we used to


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Constant upgrading would be cost prohibitive prior to the general wall that cpu development has hit. You can rock a 5 year old CPU and just keep changing your graphics card these days. Its not like you'll have to purchase an entirely new motherboard like we used to



You're right about the fact that there haven't been significantly improved processors in the last five years, but I don't see that as consolization, just a limitation of current chip architectural design 

It's _*nice *_that I "only" have to upgrade my graphics card (which I'm spending more money on than I am on my consoles), but I would sacrifice that in a heartbeat for a new leap. We can hope that AMD will force Intel to step up with their new CPU, but I'll believe it when I see it.

And consoles stand to gain just as much from further development on PCs considering these days they're essentially prefab computers.

If you want to continue this discussion, which we can, we should take it to /threads/computers.952985/


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2016)

Naruto said:


> With increasing amounts of features that turned them into mediocre media centers and threw away the advantage of plug-and-play simplicity.



In all fairness that's more to do with the current market and gaming going mainstream. It's the smartphone era, every tech needs to do everything; that's the basic standard a tech needs to meet. I get that's it's defeating the purpose of a *gaming *console, but you had people complaining about the PS4Pro not supporting 4K bluray.

And with that, the smartphone trend is going to continue with annual console releases instead of generational, whether that will be for better or worse remains to be seen.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> In all fairness that's more to do with the current market and gaming going mainstream. It's the smartphone era, every tech needs to do everything; that's the basic standard a tech needs to meet. I get that's it's defeating the purpose of a *gaming *console, but you had people complaining about the PS4Pro not supporting 4K bluray.
> 
> And with that, the smartphone trend is going to continue with annual console releases instead of generational, whether that will be for better or worse remains to be seen.



Well there's still the whole plug and play business.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 12, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> Well there's still the whole plug and play business.



Computers are so easy to use that you really just have to be a lazy cunt to buy into that sort of thing now a days.

You don't have to boot up DOS anymore.

If a bunch of little 9 year olds can flood youtube with garbage then surely everyone can do 5 seconds of research to understand the gist of PC gaming. 

Hardware, basic maintenance, and common ways to troubleshoot.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 12, 2016)

Nintendo Switch to PC


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 12, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> Computers are so easy to use that you really just have to be a lazy cunt to buy into that sort of thing now a days.
> 
> You don't have to boot up DOS anymore.
> 
> ...



I think back then pc gamers would have probably said the same thing.  I think many people just don't want to have to go through all of that to play a video game when they don't have to. The reality is that most people are inherintely lazy.  Why do you think consoles are still relevant?

The average gamer don't want to have to spend time thinking what packages to install, whatever is compatible, have to adjust the settings to that particular game because it's poorly optimised. Then with the PC, different things can go wrong, motherboard, OS, ram, graphics card,  you just can't expect that everyone who wants to play a videogame likes troubleshooting PC problems.

They buy a console knowing that game is sure to work put it in and play (well in this case install then play).  People want convenience and ease of accessibility even if certain things are more convenient to achieve they will ALWAYS want the simpler route. The console goes bad they simply go to the store and buy a next one and the game just works.

I myself find the whole PC thing fun and i can't wait to build mine in time though, but my internet is still pretty crappy and most PC' games are digital distributions with annoying DRM.

Can't enjoy a nice GTA game without having to worry about that, for instance.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 12, 2016)

In the interest of cleaning up the switch topic a bit, I moved a bunch of posts here


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 12, 2016)

Why? 


Naruto said:


> In the interest of cleaning up the switch topic a bit, I moved a bunch of posts here


----------



## John Wick (Dec 12, 2016)

That is literally all I've done with my ps4 since I got it


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 13, 2016)

>They changed the name from Zen to Ryzen (y dis)
>Zen has some nerd prefetch feature
>Zen somehow automatically detects what kind of cooling system you have based on temperatures, and automatically adjusts your clock speed accordingly
>As of right now before optimizations are done, it matches and slightly outperforms a 6900k (which go for $1,000)

Is AMD finally out of their coma?


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 13, 2016)

No word on single core performance tho, so it could just be shenanigans.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 13, 2016)

My solid works laptop has died. 

I'm a member of the cult of apple so I've not bought a windows laptop for a while (over 5 years) 

the new microsoft thingymabob good or a piece of shit like the surface pro they were trying to peddle?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2016)

new surfaces are good yes

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Canute87 (Dec 21, 2016)

Naruto said:


>


yeah the 10 games for the wi u really push the limit huh?

Either way once i heard nier auto heading to pc, i'm like just send the persona and the ff.

Only care about third party games


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> yeah the 10 games for the wi u really push the limit huh?
> 
> Either way once i heard nier auto heading to pc, i'm like just send the persona and the ff.
> 
> Only care about third party games



Hey man when everyone keeps saying stupid bullshit like PC having no worthwhile exclusives, it's nice having some empirical evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm simply saying it's sufficient to mention only xbox and PS4.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Lance (Dec 24, 2016)

AMD will never get out of coma. They will twitch once in a while and thats all.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 24, 2016)

Once the switch is dead and nintendo goes full third party and support the pc consoles will truly die.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 19, 2017)

I have a question about the physical copies of PC games.

Do you still need constant online to play these games?

For instance i'm looking at splinter cell blacklist and that drm thing is completely terrible from the reviews.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 30, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> For instance i'm looking at splinter cell blacklist and that drm thing is completely terrible from the reviews.



I haven't played Blacklist, sorry. And I generally do not buy "always on" drm games.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 30, 2017)

Recently helped my brother build his new PC. Aw man, gaming on PC is sweeeeet.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 30, 2017)

Am I a pleb for using an Xbox One controller to play some of my PC games? 
I normally use my keyboard to play, but some games are too hard to use it (like Skyrim).


----------



## Atlas (Jan 30, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Am I a pleb for using an Xbox One controller to play some of my PC games?
> I normally use my keyboard to play, but some games are too hard to use it (like Skyrim).



It's mandatory for the Dark Souls games.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 30, 2017)

Atlas said:


> It's mandatory for the Dark Souls games.


I can definitely see that. I'd have to have multiple fingers and an extra limb if I were to play Dark Souls with just my keyboard and mouse.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 31, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Am I a pleb for using an Xbox One controller to play some of my PC games?
> I normally use my keyboard to play, but some games are too hard to use it (like Skyrim).


I used controller for Shantae. Keyboard and mouse was too hard for me.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 31, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> I used controller for Shantae. Keyboard and mouse was too hard for me.


Huh, it was surprisingly easy for me to play the games with my keyboard.
Pirate's Curse was a bit difficult to manage tho, but I got used to the buttons.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 1, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Am I a pleb for using an Xbox One controller to play some of my PC games?
> I normally use my keyboard to play, but some games are too hard to use it (like Skyrim).



No? PCMR uses whatever input device they want.

Now if you use a gamepad to play shooters I might mock you a bit.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 1, 2017)

Naruto said:


> No? PCMR uses whatever input device they want.
> 
> Now if you use a gamepad to play shooters I might mock you a bit.



I normally don't play Shooting games, but when I do, I never use any controllers because it's even more difficult for me to get an aim than using a mouse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 1, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Huh, it was surprisingly easy for me to play the games with my keyboard.
> Pirate's Curse was a bit difficult to manage tho, but I got used to the buttons.


I usually don't game on PC, so that was a factor too.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2017)

amd catchin up boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Camoball (Feb 23, 2017)

Good, about damn time. This Intel domination must end. Makes me wish Ryzen was out last year when I built my pc. Hope it will be a success.

edit: No wait I built my pc a year and a half ago. Lol damn time flies.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 23, 2017)

This is cool. I've been waiting for this news to drop. I still don't know if I want ryzen for my upcoming PC, though. OR rather, I don't know if I want Ryzen 7 with Ryzen 5 series coming soon too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 24, 2017)

Ryzen isnt perfect, singlecore IPC seems to be between Haswell and Broadwell and so far reports indicate quite low OC potential for the 8-cores (and you will likely need the expensive high-end X370 board with lots of VRMs to push Ryzen 1700 past 4.0 Ghz stable on all cores) .. both of those arent exactly great for gaming, which always values IPC/single-thread perf and clocks

however its a huuge jump from FX series and the pricing is very good, you can get 8-cores 3x cheaper than Intel .. AMD competitive again 

one thing though is that the current launch only includes the more expensive 8-cores .. 6-core Ryzens will come in Q2 (so May/June), and cheap 4-core Zens - 2H 2017, so basically Fall


but I will wait for the Coffee Lake release  its coming 2H 2017 or early 2018 and will apparently have 6c/12t CPU on mainstream platform (on Z270/370 boards) with mainstream pricing .. that will have higher than Zen IPC and at least Kaby Lake level clocking (using 14++ nm process even more improved than Kabys) .. 95% sure that the 6c/12t Coffe L version will be _*the*_ fastest gaming CPU the moment it drops, beating both the Zens and the 7700K .. and I will grab it  even now theres still no point in 8c/16t for pure gaming, hexacore will be the sweet spot now


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2017)

should i wait for 7nm


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 24, 2017)

> *AMD Ryzen has issues with high-frequency DDR4, fix expected in 1-2 months*



hold off on Zen for now


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm anticipating the Vega stuff a bit more atm.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2017)

1080ti for me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2017)

The World said:


> 1080ti for me


4 more days


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2017)

tell me when they announce the 1080ti

btw the 1080 is 100 dollars cheaper now 

spent 425 on a 1070 rog strix just a month ago 

walp


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2017)

699 and it comes out next week 

fuck me


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 28, 2017)

The World said:


> tell me when they announce the 1080ti
> 
> btw the 1080 is 100 dollars cheaper now
> 
> ...



I just got a 1070 last thursday

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 1, 2017)

So what do people think of the AMD Ryzen CPU's coming out?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 1, 2017)

Ryzen looks good atm

few launch memory/BIOS/mobo issues to iron out, and need see third party gaming benchmarks

but so far it looks good and much better price/perf and cores/price than Intel

theres rumors of its OC potential being kinda bad, but Intels Broadwell-E doesnt get past 4.3+ GHz on average either, so theres ~parity .. and maybe Ryzen quads and hexas will OC better

no doubt Skylake-X (coming August) will clock higher than Broadwell-E, but its still going to be expensive and still on the more expensive X299 motherboard


I will be getting either a Zen hexa 1600X or a Coffee Lake ~8800K hexa, whichever wins the gaming benchmarks (assuming Intel will include a hexacore into its mainstream i7 8-th gen line-up)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm hoping it'll go well honestly. 

I may actually be able to afford a desktop PC soon enough so I'm certainly thinking about it. 

I will ofc wait until people have had some time to run a few of 'em and see if there are any problems.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 1, 2017)

it's always entertaining to see AMD catching up then falls right back down again once Intel releases their new toys


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 1, 2017)

I definitely dont see AMD GPUs touching Nvidia in general any time soon (especially in the higher-end segment)


but age of Zen _might_ be real, depending on how Intel does or does not respond


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 1, 2017)

good luck, AMD


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 1, 2017)

hmm for Emulators Zen looks to be worse than even older Intels



although its probably still fast enough


full reviews should be up tomorrow


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 2, 2017)

tl;dr Intel is still the gaming king (and emulators too)

but Zen competes far better than the FX CPUs


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 2, 2017)

I'll wait for ryzen 5

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 2, 2017)

Ill wait for 6-core Coffee Lake


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 2, 2017)

This is honestly the worst time for me to think about a new pc build. just too many good things coming out this year


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 2, 2017)

So they didn't measure up after all? 

Too bad.

Sticking with Intel then.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 2, 2017)

with gaming performance, it doesn't stack up to Intel. with other work, it does pretty well.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 2, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> with gaming performance, it doesn't stack up to Intel. with other work, it does pretty well.



Irrelevant for me though since my PC would primarily be for gaming.

It's cheaper sure... but I don't like to cheap out on computer parts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 3, 2017)

So are you planning on getting a 6900k anytime soon? Or do you already have one? lol


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 3, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> So are you planning on getting a 6900k anytime soon? Or do you already have one? lol



Soon might be a stretch lel. I'm certainly going to try to put up. 

-Sigh- For now problems seem to keep occurring around every corner.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 3, 2017)

O.O...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2017)

rip flutter

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## blakstealth (Mar 10, 2017)

waiting for Vega to save gaming


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2017)

kek


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 11, 2017)

So I heard Windows 10 is discontinuing the forced updates.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 11, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Soon might be a stretch lel. I'm certainly going to try to put up.


 I think by the time you have enough to drop on a 6900k, Ryzen's gonna be so well-optimized, especially for gaming, by that time; and everyone's gonna have enough time to support it to its full potential.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 11, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> I think by the time you have enough to drop on a 6900k, Ryzen's gonna be so well-optimized, especially for gaming, by that time; and everyone's gonna have enough time to support it to its full potential.



We'll see.

I'm doubtful honestly, their performance is certainly below what was expected and I doubt Intel is simply sitting idle. 

Whenever I have the money, naturally I'll get what's best.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 11, 2017)

nothing will help Zens current low clocks (its lower than Broadwell-E too, not just 7700K), games will always favor that most of all, "optimizations" will give 5%+ at best

the best they can do is improve clocks & IPC on Zen 2 .. if they do that then Zen 2 vs Intels competitor in 2018 can be very close in games


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 13, 2017)

PS4 Pro tier PC for 500 bucks.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 13, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> PS4 Pro tier PC for 500 bucks.


$500 for only the RAM, GPU, PSU, and a 1TB drive!


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 14, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> $500 for only the RAM, GPU, PSU, and a 1TB drive!



It's very amusing to me, I doubt piss 4 pro can scrape those fps at the same settings lel.

My sides are still hurting at the term "4k console"


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 14, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> $500 for only the RAM, GPU, PSU, and a 1TB drive!



Amazing it's like the other components shouldn't be considered


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 14, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> Amazing it's like the other components shouldn't be considered



Haha, well the case and motherboard/cpu itself end up around 200, then the gpu is the bulk of the remaining cost.(You can shave 100 dollars off if you're willing to pick up a refurbished dell optiplex)

Hell the base computer is a shitty ass dell office PC, you can probably get someone to give it to you for free just to get it out of their sight.

On the other hand you may lack a monitor (you can always just use your tv if it's strictly for gaming anyways) and a simple kb&m hardly cost tons of cash.

Minus the few exclusives that console companies desperately grasp at to remain relevant it's a slightly better experience and one that isn't that much larger for cost.

It's still relatively cheap, especially for what it can do on that sort of budget. The PS3 costed more on its release.

All of that of course before we consider that the PS4 pro only upscales to begin with.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Mar 14, 2017)

also online is free lulz. and i dont think we should take the monitor into account, cuz if youre going to buy  the ps4pro for 4k, most likely you will need a new tv too.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 14, 2017)

Dokiz1 said:


> also online is free lulz. and i dont think we should take the monitor into account, cuz if youre going to buy  the ps4pro for 4k, most likely you will need a new tv too.



True, you should already have that well in advance.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 16, 2017)

kewl


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2017)

good budget brand


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm all about 2nd best


----------

